# AJ/Vickie/Cena Storyline



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

Vickie become the face?? If Dolph and Vickie break up, Dolph would become the face.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



Y2Joe said:


> AJ is just trolling Cena. She actually has a thing going with Ziggler. Ziggler and Cena will feud, and *Vickie will break up with Dolph and become a face.* Meanwhile, Punk will continue with Ryback.


STOP RIGHT THERE. Vickie will never be accepted as a face, and Dolph should be the one to turn of the two


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

Vickie, face? I'm not sure that will ever happen.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



Stall_19 said:


> Vickie, face? I'm not sure that will ever happen.


I think she'll get a face turn when she's ready to retire. But not before then.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

If Dolph turns face, Orton's gotta turn heel. Otherwise the upper card becomes a little one sided. 

I do think this is leading to the reveal of Dolph/AJ though. If it turns out that AJ was never involved in an affair and Vicki framed her to get the spot, that would be a letdown. WWE is use to letting us down though so it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

I don't understand how people connect Dolph/AJ? Seems like an odd combination.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

hope not. its not needed or wanted at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



Stall_19 said:


> I don't understand how people connect Dolph/AJ? Seems like an odd combination.


Ziggler's segment seemed to be a subtle hint. They can easily build off that.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



Stall_19 said:


> I don't understand how people connect Dolph/AJ? Seems like an odd combination.


lately wwe is all about odd ass combinations


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

That's the dumbest shit I've read in a while


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

Please no. WTF? They going to pimp AJ out to the whole roster so she can kiss them all?

Jesus, just let her wrestle.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*So This AJ Story*

I think she is trolling Cena and everyone else.

I think the "person" is CM Punk and all their smark fangirl shippers are about to get their wish.

Why do I say that?

It's the only logical way to get Lesnar involved in the match.

He quit, kayfabe WWE.

If she is with Punk, what if one of the last things she did as GM was resign him?

I'm leaning towards this because it:

1. Explains Lesnar's re-emergence
2. Explains the sudden and strange story change for AJ
3. Allows an ending to the PPV where Punk retains and Ryback remains undefeated.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: So This AJ Story*

They aren't paying Brock 600k to show up, unadvertised, on a PPV.

Brock himself, won't want to work with someone as shitty and a non-star in Ryback. For both health, and protecting his brand name reasons.

This shoehorned, non-sensical AJ/Cena angle is merely to have a match for Ziggler/Cena ready to go if they want to do it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: So This AJ Story*

I don't understand how that gets Lesnar involved in the match. A Lesnar/Punk alliance doesn't need any associations with AJ to happen, Heyman being involved with both would cover that already.


----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: So This AJ Story*



Stall_19 said:


> I don't understand how that gets Lesnar involved in the match. A Lesnar/Punk alliance doesn't need any associations with AJ to happen, Heyman being involved with both would cover that already.


My point was because Lesnar quit, in kayfabe. So kayfabe wise he's supposed to be without contract, and kayabe wise AJ as GM would have the power to sign people, and theoretically him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I dont really get your point. But i would like to see AJ as a heel with CM Punk

I think he meant Vickie breaks up with Dolph and he becomes face. I would enjoy seeing Dolph and AJ but i would would really want to see AJ screw over Cena and have a Punk and AJ storyline romance type thing


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



x iCame2Play x said:


> I dont really get your point. But i would like to see AJ as a heel with CM Punk
> 
> I think he meant Vickie breaks up with Dolph and he becomes face. I would enjoy seeing Dolph and AJ but i would would really want to see AJ screw over Cena and have a Punk and AJ storyline romance type thing


No, I meant Vickie becomes a face and a general manager that plays it straight. Why can't she be?

And when did carrying on an inappopriate relationship with a co-worker become something agreeable for a face? Did I miss something?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

It will end up with AJ starting to believe Cena is to blame for all this and end up turning on him. With who I have no idea. I'm really not into it being with CM Punk because he just doesnt need her with Paul Heyman around. Ziggler, eh I guess they could do that. But ya it will either be Punk or Ziggler she sides with so will see.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



Y2Joe said:


> No, I meant Vickie because a face and a general manager that plays it straight. Why can't she be?
> 
> And when did carrying on an inappopriate relationship with a co-worker become something agreeable for a face? Did I miss something?


Because no one likes Vickie. A face turn would be forced.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

Vickie will never be cheered. Half of the heat she receives is xpac heat, it's not the " I am a good heel" heat. Dolph will be the one eventually turning face.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

X-Pac heat is a myth.


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



Y2Joe said:


> No, I meant Vickie becomes a face and a general manager that plays it straight. Why can't she be?


*2 words, 'Excuse Me?'

When she is talking you can barley even hear what she is saying because shes getting so much heat.

I think you'll have a better chance of seeing Homer win on Jeopardy against Watson than seeing her become liked by the WWE fans.
*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*

I imagine if she ever turned face she would either drop the line or tone down the squeekyness.

She's a natural heel though, wouldn't ever change the sexy little minx.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



JY57 said:


> hope not. its not needed or wanted at all.


This. 

And I also doubt Vickie will turn face.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*AJ-Cena Storyline*

I know this could go in the Raw discussion thread, but this stuff will be going on way past this weeks Raw, so I think it does deserve its own thread.


Where do people see this going? Cena says it was a "business dinner", yet I'm sure everyone remembers the multiple times Cena has said something randomly nice about/to AJ on Raw lol.


Could we actually see a Cena-AJ pairing on Raw or what?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

swerve with AJ joining Punk & Heyman (to further Cena/Punk rivalry) or just 'I was framed' storyline


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Anything involve with Cena will get boring really fast, even AJ(a crazy chick) can't save it.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Some choices:

- AJ gets her own back on Vickie by joining with Ziggler, who has tired of Vickie's neglect towards him due to her new role.
- AJ joins with Punk and Heyman, as a means to 'get back' at Cena as she thinks he is the reason she had to resign.
- The whole thing is forgotten about in weeks and nothing happens.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

IT would be a good idea, but it will be boring after a few weeks. Cena was never a pairing guy


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Good fucking riddance.

Pairing her with Cena is perfect too if that's where it's going. Two of the biggest leeches of overness/crowd reaction I can think of. Let them parasite off of each other for a while.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

This storyline is going be cringe worthy.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Shes could turn heel on him, another attempt to make people cheer Cena after she play with his emotions -__-, we gonna have him on backstage segments on RAW trying to cancel that ban, in the meantime on SD she gonna wrestle again and found new love interest(yes another one), Cena like almost all exclusive RAW superstars not gonna know about this because hes oblivious of the events that happens on SD, like if was another dimension, and when she returns to RAW with the new bf, Cena gonna feel used.. sounds like shit so this probably gonna happen.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

I think this stoyline could put Aj even more over, and the divas division need someone to carry in the future


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



Brodus Clay said:


> Shes could turn heel on him, another attempt to make people cheer Cena after she play with his emotions -__-, we gonna have him on backstage segments on RAW trying to cancel that ban, in the meantime on SD she gonna wrestle again and found new love interest(yes another one), Cena like almost all exclusive RAW superstars not gonna know about this because hes oblivious of the events that happens on SD, like if was another dimension, and when she returns to RAW with the new bf, Cena gonna feel used.. sounds like shit so this probably gonna happen.


They already did this storyline with Eve Torres "using John Cena". But he's the superman babyface who is perfect, so he can't be made to look like an idiot.


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

So AJ is removed for "fraternizing" with a fellow superstar...and replaced with someone who has been "fraternized" with superstars for the past 6 years. Makes sense.

WWE writing at its finest folks.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



vanboxmeer said:


> They already did this storyline with Eve Torres "using John Cena". But he's the superman babyface who is perfect, so he can't be made to look like an idiot.


Yes but that time Eve made the mistake of do her planning on RAW, AJ would do all her stuff on SD, for some reason WWE superstars act like if they don't watch the shows, I know it sounds repetitive and stupid... but this is why I think creative would make it happen.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

So how many superstars AJ banged in kayfabe now?

Primo
Hornswoggle.
Daniel Bryan.
Kane.
CM Punk.
John Cena.

True whore.8*D


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



mr cricket said:


> So how many superstars AJ banged in kayfabe now?
> 
> Primo
> Hornswoggle.
> ...


well not banged, but she also destroyed Cody with a kiss on NXT.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



Toad84 said:


> So AJ is removed for "fraternizing" with a fellow superstar...and replaced with someone who has been "fraternized" with superstars for the past 6 years. Makes sense.
> 
> WWE writing at its finest folks.


Same way Laurinaitis was removed for being so chaotic and irrational... and got replaced with AJ lol.


mr cricket said:


> So how many superstars AJ banged in kayfabe now?
> 
> Primo
> Hornswoggle.
> ...


Finally Kelly Kelly is now a gimmick.

I had the feeling Slater gonna be next.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

This is going to suck some massive balls.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



JY57 said:


> swerve with AJ joining Punk & Heyman (to further Cena/Punk rivalry) or just 'I was framed' storyline


I think it will be about her being framed (especially based on the poll question at WWE.com).


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

I hate Vicky's voice. It has nothing to do with her character, she just has a very offputting voice.

The worst part about this is we wont get the "Eve sleeps with GM to keep her status" storyline with her and AJ.


----------



## NoSignboard (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Boo this storyline!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Its only been one episode of RAW and I think its fucking stupid.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



Marty Vibe said:


> Some choices:
> 
> - AJ gets her own back on Vickie by joining with Ziggler, who has tired of Vickie's neglect towards him due to her new role.
> - AJ joins with Punk and Heyman, as a means to 'get back' at Cena as she thinks he is the reason she had to resign.
> - The whole thing is forgotten about in weeks and nothing happens.


Option 3.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

whatever, now that its 3 hours, they're gonna need every single additional storyline to keep us entertained, like this one. Personally i have no idea where they'll go with this, a Cena/AJ pairing could be very interesting and i for one would like to see Cena have a vallet for once, also it would help AJ even more.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

It was just a random way to get AJ out as GM.

I thought there was more to it, but now I'm convinced after seeing Raw is from Charlotte, NC next week...it must be Flair.

He will be named GM, and it was just a way to get AJ out of the role without being fired, since they want her as a face. Vince firing her the way he usually does may have destroyed her face potential. And it's obvious they want her as that. So, it was a way to get her out of the role without being fired.

My opinion anyway.

BUT

IF not Flair as GM, then I have no idea what they're doing. Completely random. That's why I think there must be something more than meets the eye going on here. Otherwise what in the hell was the point in removing her as GM for no reason and replacing her with Vickie of all people? Something must be going on here.


----------



## TheUltimateSmark (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Cena vs. Ziggler feud coming! Ziggler will go over!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

What better way to add some buzz to the diva division by having Cena lead them...


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Dolph is face turning by cashing in on Big Show on Sunday imo


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



Mr Talley said:


> Vickie become the face?? If Dolph and Vickie break up, Dolph would become the face.


u said it dude


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Did anyone at all think of AJ styles/Dixie Carter once the affair was announced?


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



HEELKris said:


> That's the dumbest shit I've read in a while


this


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Cena does love the kids so why not try with aj.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

After further review, I think I have changed my mind. I think they want to stick AJ as a face and in time, be the face of the divas division. So as was mentioned, I think they will go with a framing storyline and since Vickie is a heel generating magnet, what better diva to feud against than Vickie, even if it doesn't result in a match. How they use Cena in this I have no idea. Just don't see the idea of him needing AJ as a manager or lover.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Did anyone at all think of AJ styles/Dixie Carter once the affair was announced?


Hopefully no crack whores will be involved in this one.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Did anyone at all think of AJ styles/Dixie Carter once the affair was announced?


lol, TNA with this storyline involving AJ and a person in the company who many fans hate, and now WWE does basically same thing.


All WWE needs now is their Daniels to this storyline(it could be Bryan. AKA "The world tag team champions of the world". He's point positive on this)


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Storyline is stupid thus far and makes no fucking sense. AJ is fired for fraternizing and is replaced by someone who all has ever been doing is fraternizing for the past 6 years...I guess they figured because of the rivarly AJ and Vickie have had for the past 2 months that she was the best choice for a temporary replacement, particularly as Heyman is tied up to CM Punk right now in the main storyline right now but completely forgot that she has been doing *exactly what AJ has been accused of.*Interesting ideas of where this is going in this thread but the truth is WWE have no fucking idea what they are doing.

I just wish they just let AJ wrestle and build her to lead the divas division instead of being put in one stupid storyline after another after her hot period in May-July.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Bryan and Daniels mixed together.

"I am the world tag team champions of the world!"


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*










fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Like I said in the Raw thread, TNA did this same idea this year with AJ & Dixie...and I hated it. 

Why...just WHY?!?!?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



doc31 said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm












But yeah, not buying it. It's almost worse than kaitlyn trying to sell her story line.

It's funny because Cena did this same cringe job with Zack and Eve. fpalm


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Am I the only one who didn't want this affair storyline to happen at all? I love AJ but for fucks sakes, she doesn't deserve this.

+ Dolph shouldn't turn face.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> But yeah, not buying it.
> 
> It's funny because Cena did this same cringe job with Zack and Eve. fpalm


THIS. Exactly what this mess reminds me of.



Eulonzo said:


> Am I the only one who didn't want this affair storyline to happen at all? I love AJ but for fucks sakes, she doesn't deserve this.
> 
> + Dolph shouldn't turn face.


Not at all, but I knew once the rumors had started a few moths back about AJ and Cena dating IRL, I knew they wouldn't let it drop and would end up adding to her current storyline somehow. He's been constantly flirting over the mic and trying to get with her for months now, and now all of a sudden they had dinner together.

Also, ICA.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Someone tell me how AJ and Cena are having an AFFAIR in the first place ??? Wouldnt either of them have to be involved in a scripted relationship in the first place? Raw creative sucks.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



DCY said:


> Not at all, but I knew once the rumors had started a few moths back about AJ and Cena dating IRL, I knew they wouldn't let it drop and would end up adding to her current storyline somehow. He's been constantly flirting over the mic and trying to get with her for months now, and now all of a sudden they had dinner together.


Wait is that true about AJ and Cena in real life? I read somewhere it was Aksana and Cena.

Jesus, Cena hits every woman that comes through there doesn't he...


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



moonmop said:


> Wait is that true about AJ and Cena in real life? I read somewhere it was Aksana and Cena.
> 
> Jesus, Cena hits every woman that comes through there doesn't he...


I thought AJ was with some random guy in real life.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

AJ and Cena? Aksana and Cena? That Cena knows how to get dem girlz.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Vickie face, no chance. WE RIOT!


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



moonmop said:


> Wait is that true about AJ and Cena in real life? I read somewhere it was Aksana and Cena.
> 
> Jesus, Cena hits every woman that comes through there doesn't he...


No, it was only a rumor based on one tweet Cena sent AJ months back. I don't quite remember hearing anything about Cena and Aksana.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Yeah, really can't see Vickie turning face ever.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

I wonder if he no-sells during sex too.

No ****, of course.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

This kind of stuff makes me uber embarrassed I watch this show.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

AJ is freaky enough that I can see a sex tape in her future.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



Y2Joe said:


> AJ is just trolling Cena. She actually has a thing going with Ziggler. Ziggler and Cena will feud, and Vickie will break up with Dolph and become a face. Meanwhile, Punk will continue with Ryback.


I like it except Vickie becoming a face, unless that's not what you meant.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

I don't think that Vickie would turn face if that happened. I would say that would turn Dolph face. This AJ-Cena storyline might be worth getting interested in.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

if cena makes out with aj at some point i'm done.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



Jingoro said:


> if cena makes out with aj at some point i'm done.


lol it would affect you that much?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



smackdown1111 said:


> lol it would affect you that much?


sadly, yes. i hate cena and i think aj is cute as hell. wwe has been so crap lately it would really be the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## buzzharvey22 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



Jingoro said:


> sadly, yes. i hate cena and i think aj is cute as hell. wwe has been so crap lately it would really be the straw that broke the camel's back.


you probably dont have a chance with AJ anyway mate so i wouldnt worry about it too much


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

I think this is leading to a Cena-Ziggler storyline after he cashes in.


----------



## Tha Masta (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

I can't stand Cena as well, since day 1 actually.
He almost ruined Mickie for me, with their segmanets....... almost.

This thing better be a swerve or something.
Cena better be setup & not involved with AJ.
It better be leading to something else.
Maybe it's just a rib at Cena's divorce.
You know how the E likes to throw in a little bit of real life sometimes.

This way of getting AJ out as GM, is lame to me.
Then replacing her with Vickie?
Hello, remember everything with Edge, Dolph, & whoever else I can't remember.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



buzzharvey22 said:


> you probably dont have a chance with AJ anyway mate so i wouldnt worry about it too much


uh, ok i wasn't seriously thinking about it that way. more like i hate so many things about the wwe right now and this one more thing will be it for me. one of my favorite things about the wwe this year was when aj became a huge part of the story and got so much tv time. i seriously can't stand cena. bryan/aj was like peanut butter and jelly, but cena/aj would be more like shit and jelly. thanks for the advice though. i guess i'll return the ring.


----------



## Alisha (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

cena/Aj is cute yes, but what does this entail for Cena.... I dont se how this gets him back in the title picture or a substantial storyline.


----------



## B-mac (Sep 12, 2012)

*AJ and John Cena?*

It was said that John asked AJ out to dinner. When was this? I don't recall it.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

It was on the Raw when he first returned after the week off.

When he asked her on a date most of us here were like WTF was that about? That was random.

Now I guess looking back they had some story idea in place that long ago.

So I honestly have no idea what they're doing here. But it's obvious they are writing some type of story.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Raw*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-10-29/vickie-claims-evidence-in-aj-scandal-26063144



> On Thursday, Raw Managing Supervisor Vickie Guerrero tweeted to John Cena and AJ Lee that she has evidence in the ongoing scandal surrounding AJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:StephenA


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I can hear the WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO already.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

In b4 the Cena/AJ sex tape, "Saving Ryan's Privates 2".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

:bosh
The fuck? Didn't we just go through this a couple of months ago?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I really, really wonder why the WWE books stuff that it knows nobody cares about.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



JY57 said:


> :StephenA


My exact reaction just from reading it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

A Team Steph special with guest writers from your favorite teen drama with the appropriate golden children of the WWE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Amber B said:


> :bosh
> The fuck? Didn't we just go through this a couple of months ago?


And at least that had the laughable fuckery of Claire Lynch and the greatness of Daniels. This garbage with John Cena cutting promos and making faces? Pass.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Oh dear taking the tna storyline route.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Sex tape or GTFO lol.


----------



## FIREW0LF (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

If this won't make everyone tune in then i don't know what will. Expect around 8 million viewers for the next RAW.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

So, what the evidence will be? 
What do you think? :B
I have no fucking idea.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I really am hoping this is some kissing scene similar to AJ's kiss with Kane.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Didn't Cena pretty much do this same thing to Vickie when she was with Edge? He had footage shown of Edge kissing her assistant or something like that when they were days away from getting married.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

It's times like this were I wish someone like Stone Cold or Brock Lesnar were around so they could put an end to shit like this by stunning or F-5ing every person involved in the segment.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



NeyNey said:


> So, what the evidence will be?
> What do you think? :B
> I have no fucking idea.


your positivity is a rarity in a forum full of pessimists.
I dunno. I tried thinking of something but i'm drawing blanks...i'd guess them kissing is the only evidence that could be 100% proof...but they both seemed bemused by the allegations on monday and Cena wouldn't keep bringing it up on twitter if he was innocent...then again, this IS Cena we are talking about. 

on another note, AJ has been twitter silent again, if i'm correct, the last time she did that was when she pushed Punk and D Bry through a table...but I might be wrong...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Don't know why everybody is shitting on this tbh. Anybody remember this?










There's a place for most things in WWE, romance angles included...provided they're done well lol. Now there's where you have an argument.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



> but they both seemed bemused by the allegations on monday and Cena wouldn't keep bringing it up on twitter if he was innocent...


Jeah! 
That's the reason, why I think the chances of the evidence 
beeing good or suprising are... well... are not high. :kane
But why they would come up with it in the first place? 
Aj is fired already. Meh! 
(For the "It'z the Ratinkzzz!"-Nazis: I don't wanna know the reason WHY 
they come up with that, I wanna know _what_ it will turn out to be.)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

They have really run out of things to do. Creative, my ass.



Starbuck said:


> Don't know why everybody is shitting on this tbh. Anybody remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that was over 10 years ago. The last time WWE tried something similar, we had this trainwreck: (and believe me, I don't think this sucked just because Punk was involved. I genuinely despised the angle and AJ was problem #1)


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Talking completely in kayfabe here - Why does she need to? She's already won, AJ is no longer GM and Vickie is now in power. Why if you've already won the war would you continue to fight the battle? Makes absolutely no sense for her to obtain further evidence, she clearly had enough to get AJ usurped as GM and get herself in, why bother getting more? It's over.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Just drop it WWE, don't worry about unfinished storylines, I'll forget last Mondays RAW ever happenend and we can all move on. :fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

So she'll be about to show it when Ric Flairs music hits and he comes out and is the new General Manager of Raw.

or she'll so some hoax one with two look-a-likes or two people dressed up to look like them, something real cheesy, something the WWE will think is funny when really it would be embarrassing and make us wonder why the fuck we watch this shit.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Maybe she has the pictures from Wrestlemania VIII of Flair & Miss Elizabeth!!?


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



NeyNey said:


> Jeah!
> That's the reason, why I think the chances of the evidence
> beeing good or suprising are... well... are not high. :kane
> But why they would come up with it in the first place?
> ...


Vickie wants to keep her position, if AJ is proven to be innocent she will be reinstated so to put the final nail in the coffin she has to deliver the evidence and seal AJ's fate. Also ruin some of Cena's goody boy cred, vickie being a heel n all.

He also Demanded evidence, she agreed, seems reasonable.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

$10 that the evidence ends up similar to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFtcvpOrXTE

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M34k4lRwKV8

Knowing WWE, in the end, they'll say something like Cena-AJ were secretly working together to help out a friend who had a problem(and didn't want anyone else to know about it). The problem will be something like that friend has relationship issues or something.

Which sucks considering how good a Cena-AJ duo could be in WWE. Cena as WWE Champ, AJ as Divas champ, they could dominate WWE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

*I hope Vicki's evidence is a cum-stained dress and a weird smelling cigar. *


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



> Why does she need to? She's already won, AJ is no longer GM and Vickie is now in power. Why if you've already won the war would you continue to fight the battle? Makes absolutely no sense.


That's the point! Why? It could be because it is Vickie and Vickie enjoys 
to see people suffer or destroy something even if she has everything. 
On the other side, it could really make no sense. It could be (for example) a "video" of them eating and Cena wipes some food off of Aj's face [:lol] or really something great like... okay, I even don't know.



> He also Demanded evidence, she agreed, seems reasonable.


Hm hm hm ~


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Eddie Ray said:


> your positivity is a rarity in a forum full of pessimists.
> I dunno. I tried thinking of something but i'm drawing blanks...i'd guess them kissing is the only evidence that could be 100% proof...but they both seemed bemused by the allegations on monday and Cena wouldn't keep bringing it up on twitter if he was innocent...then again, this IS Cena we are talking about.
> 
> on another note, AJ has been twitter silent again, if i'm correct, the last time she did that was when she pushed Punk and D Bry through a table...but I might be wrong...


depends if they want to keep AJ Lee a baby-face or turn her heel.

If its a former its some type of set up. if its the latter it will be swerve where she turns on Cena and ends up with Punk (to make their rivalry more heated)


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Please bring in his legit ex.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



> if its the latter it will be swerve where she turns on Cena and ends up with Punk


I hope for Heel Aj. (Y)


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Hopefully she comes out with a shit-covered strap-on that AJ has been using on Cena, that's about the only thing that would save this from being a complete waste of everyone's time.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Why is this storyline happening?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Vickie is about to unveil the evidence when... [GLASS SHATTERS]

BAH GAWD COLE! STONE COLD STONE COLD!!
STUNNER! STUNNER! STUNNER TO CENA! STUNNER TO VICKIE! STUNNER TO AJ! BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY

*Austin grabs the mic*

CM Punk, I'll give you the ass whooping of a lifetime at Wrestlemania

*walks away*

*Raw end logo*


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Footage of them doing what? Holding their hands under a napkin? Bahhhh....


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Either a massive Cena heel turn in which him and AJ become a power couple dictatorship on Raw like Triple H and Stephanie were at the end of 1999, with Ryback becoming the new 'face' of the company trying to take Cena down (which would also actually make me give a fuck about Ryback) or I'm not interested.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I guess Vickie wants her revenge for when Cena caught her with Big Show. I will be impressed if they even make reference to that tbh. But yeah unless it's a sex tape, this is going to be disappointing. It'll either be them kissing or it'll be like 'Katie Vick' where it's all staged.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Fucking shit storyline


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



LKRocks said:


> Vickie is about to unveil the evidence when... [GLASS SHATTERS]
> 
> BAH GAWD COLE! STONE COLD STONE COLD!!
> STUNNER! STUNNER! STUNNER TO CENA! STUNNER TO VICKIE! STUNNER TO AJ! BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY
> ...


I copy that just for the case it happens. 

Also, Cena will _NEVER_ turn heel. Never. _Never_. Face the truth.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Ricezilla said:


> Why is this storyline happening?


Because the creative team barely have enough brain power to qualify as functional human beings


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

This is gonna get cringey.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Concrete evidence. That us basically a sex tape and nothing less. And I'm pretty sure Cena isn't the sort of guy to just lie about stuff (I assume he would have sex with AJ, marriage didn't stop him having sex so friendship wont, he just wouldn't lie about it), I'm sort of curious in a "I assume they've thought this through" kind of way. Then I remember they wont, and it will be Ziggler in a Cena shit making out with a doll in a coffin or something.

Honestly I liked it better when I assumed it was Punk who made the allegations based on photo's AJ might have sent and stuff she might have done pre-MITB, just edited to make it seem recent.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



NeyNey said:


> Also, Cena will _NEVER_ turn heel. Never. _Never_. Face the truth.


Oh, I'm quite sure of that now. 

That's what I meant when I said 'or I'm not interested'. This storyline is complete shit and I'm not interested in it because I know nothing worthwhile will come of it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Starbuck said:


> Don't know why everybody is shitting on this tbh. Anybody remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurt Angle and Triple H aren't involved in this and this isn't 12 years ago, we have Vickie Guerrero, AJ Lee and John Cena. The most annoying wrestler in the company and the 2 most annoying characters. You might as well ask WWE to cook your nuts, it'll be less painful than this.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

This is gonna be cringe worthy to say the least.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

^ Agreed. It already is.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Starbuck said:


> Don't know why everybody is shitting on this tbh. Anybody remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that was involved between three gifted performers in which it became the greatest love triangle in WWE history. Today it’s now involved with the likes of AJ and Vickie, two horrible actors and a massively stale John Cena. 

We are in for the worst. I hope alteast it be so bad that it's good.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Concrete evidence ? Some X-rated footage ? 

Attitude era is coming back ! :barkley


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Sex tape or GTFO


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

As horrible as this could (and probably will) be, it wont be done as badly as TNA did it. It was unwatchable aside from Christopher Daniels. (The baby shower he gave for Claire Lynch had me in genuine hysterics).


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I hate everything about this story. Any character that is even slightly over (I think AJ is over with the casuals) Cena just has to attach himself to. It's kind of pathetic.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> But that was involved between three gifted performers in which it became the greatest love triangle in WWE history. Today it’s now involved with the likes of AJ and Vickie, two horrible actors and a massively stale John Cena.
> 
> We are in for the worst. I hope alteast it be so bad that it's good.


We already got the "so bad it's good" love angle with Ryder/Cena/Eve/Kane earlier this year. The show before Elimination Chamber literally had me crying from laughing so hard when I went to bed. :lmao

This will be trash because only Cena from the people involved has any chance of making it work.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Choke2Death said:


> We already got the "so bad it's good" love angle with Ryder/Cena/Eve/Kane earlier this year. The show before Elimination Chamber literally had me crying from laughing so hard when I went to bed. :lmao
> 
> This will be trash because only Cena from the people involved has any chance of making it work.


Actually you’re right. 

I was just watching the scene when Kane was about to abduct Eve and they had either cut to the scene quick or they either performed the act so late but it was so damn hilarious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL1QJMBQ3f8

LMAO @ Ryder's mad face on 2:13.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

They don't even have Daniel Bryan to carry all these mediocre performers and for them to take the credit for his hard work and then subsequently bury him as a reward.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I hate storylines like these. This is going to be embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

This sounds like something out of a lame and crude Attitude Era storyline. These 'scandal' storylines never seem to work. Leave that shit in soap operas, not wrestling.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Oh dude! so they are going to do that TNA angle? that shit was bearable thanks to Daniels... but we have Vickie instead of Daniels, lol this angle gonna suck a big one.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Next we're probably going to have pregnant AJ in a "who is the daddy?" storyline


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

i facpalmed heavily for this...a cena\aj supposed fling?srsly?now we get to see who framed who OH BOY I CANT WAIT!note heavy sarcasm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I seriously think that the only reason why this storyline was developed is to take John Cena away from the Punk and Ryback feud.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

A used condom :vince


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Arcade said:


> I seriously think that the only reason why this storyline was developed is to take John Cena away from the Punk and Ryback feud.


Odds are he will still get involved with them


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Amber B said:


> :bosh
> The fuck? Didn't we just go through this a couple of months ago?


Yah. Seems like WWE hired Claire Lynch.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Come on, there aren't actually people here who think the WWE golden boy will actually be shown as an adulterer with AJ are there?

The story line is going to be cringe worthy and as someone else said, its being done to keep Cena on TV while out of the Ryback/CM Punk angle.

Least I'll get additional time to switch to monday night football and a possible World Series Game 5.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Revann said:


> Yah. Seems like WWE hired Claire Lynch.


Makes sense. In order for WWE to get (you know who) to appear for them, they made a deal with TNA that they'd have to take Claire off TNAs hands.

Sorta like a sports trade,where teams trade picks, but one team is forced to take back a salary dump.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Revann said:


> Yah. Seems like WWE hired Claire Lynch.



Coincidentally, both angles had someone involved named AJ.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

they digging at Hogan sex tape?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Yup neither Cena or AJ can't act so yeah it will suck. But hey if they put ziggler over I might give it a chance but knowing the ending of it Cena and Aj standing tall I am in no rush to start watching wwe again.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Vickie is about to reveal the evidence, when --

I AM A REAL AMERICAN, FIGHT FOR THE RIGHTS OF EVERY MAN!
I AM A REAL AMERICAN, FIGHT FOR WHAT'S RIGHT, FIGHT FOR YOUR LIFE!!

BAH GAWD COLE IT'S HULK HOGAN!! IT'S HULK HOGAN KANG BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY!!

*Hogan grabs the mic*

"Let me tell ya brother, Vince bought TNA! The AJ Cena mas making out with...IS AJ STYLES!!!"

*Shows a clip of Cena and AJ Styles passionately making out*
*Hogan leg drops Vickie*

End of show logo


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I have a feeling it's got something to do with Ziggler and getting him more over and closer to the WHC. Revealed to be Ziggler, big fued between Vickie, Big Show and a face Ziggler for WHC.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Can't wait for the ETHER.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

In Vickie's voice DO THE RIGHT THING AJ!


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

lol at WWE stealing TNA's storylines - they did this type of thing with Claire Lynch

they badly need an interesting storyline to get me interested again and this isn't it - I want the awful AJ on my TV less so I will be doing 3hrs of RAW in about 10mins as I forward through it on my sky +


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Oh goodie wonder what it will be. Then when she shows us hopefully the storyline is done. Lets have AJ go her own way away from Cena or Punk and have Cena feud with someone like Ziggler and start building up Rock/Punk soon. Win.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Sex tape? :cena2 :vince2


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



LKRocks said:


> Vickie is about to reveal the evidence, when --
> 
> I AM A REAL AMERICAN, FIGHT FOR THE RIGHTS OF EVERY MAN!
> I AM A REAL AMERICAN, FIGHT FOR WHAT'S RIGHT, FIGHT FOR YOUR LIFE!!
> ...


Now if they did _that_, I'd buy the next PPV no matter what the matches were. They'd deserve the tip just for making my jaw hit the floor, followed by hysterical laughter.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Taking a page out of the Danzarian playbook, huh?


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Zzz, Cena will come out on top regardless.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

oh yeah it actually makes a lot of sense for Ziggler to be the one who had the affair. perfect way to put Vickie and Dolph against each other.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Cena, AJ, and Ziggler sex tape plz.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Cookie Monster said:


> So she'll be about to show it when Ric Flairs music hits and he comes out and is the new General Manager of Raw.
> 
> or she'll so some hoax one with two look-a-likes or two people dressed up to look like them, something real cheesy, something the WWE will think is funny when really it would be embarrassing and make us wonder why the fuck we watch this shit.


Like midgets? 

Because apparently WWE still thinks they're funny.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Damn it, WWE. When I said AJ/Punk/Bryan was the worst story of the year, I meant that you should take it as a learning experience, not a challenge to outdo your awfulness.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

IT WAS CLAIRE!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

i can`t hardly wait!


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

as other people have mentioned - the only way to save this coming mess is for Flair to turn up somehow and then all will be forgiven in my eyes


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Lol skipping most of this raw I guess.


----------



## WWF-Rebellion2000 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

this has cringeworthy shit written all over it! D


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

What if flair dont show up id love to see yall reaction. :lmao ima watch raw just this one time just for that moment. Where hornswoggle music hits and bites vickie in the ass :lmao.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Wish the storyline was over now.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

It's going to be Cena's heel twin brother.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Enter Dean Ambrose.

Cena and Aj will reveal that they were helping a homeless man who will turn out to be AJ's brother :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



cmpunkisgod. said:


> It's going to be Cena's heel twin brother.


Its going to be Vickie in a wig


----------



## slatersgonnaslate (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I wonder if Cena used AJ's frail mind to abuse her ? Made her wear his cancer top and convinced her she now had cancer as a result and the only way to get rid of it was through chemotherapy which he can deliver through his cock ( a power invested to him after making 1 billion make a wishes) She rubbed the shirts on her face to dry her tears also so ya know, unless she wants face cancer she better let him do a little five knuckle shuffle up stairs, if ya know what im saying 


... but yeah this is the same story line as vicky/alicia foxx/edge years ago on smackdown so it will be dolph


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Oh the exciment!

I'm so pumped for this storyline...


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

This could be comedy gold. I hope it goes the same way of Ryder/Eve/Cena.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Thing is though, you'll all watch it. So...

WWE knows you. They're doing it on purpose. 

Don't watch, and they'll stop pulling this shit.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Thing is though, you'll all watch it. So...
> 
> WWE knows you. They're doing it on purpose.
> 
> Don't watch, and they'll stop pulling this shit.


You don't like soap operas?

Now I have to change my avatar. -.-


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

And if you weren't embarrassed enough to watch this shit, here's THIS shit!

I can never, ever judge my mom for watching Days of Our Lives ever again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Dark_Link said:


> Enter Dean Ambrose.
> 
> Cena and Aj will reveal that they were helping a homeless man who will turn out to be AJ's brother :lmao


Legit laughed at this :lmao


I guess I'm in the minority here since I actually am excited to see what comes out of this. At least Cena's out of the main-event picture for a while (*is he really though..?*), and hopefully someone is thrown there in his place (Miz?). I'm a little tired of seeing Cena/Punk all the time, it's time to see something new which we are (Punk/Ryback).


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

A black and white picture of Darren young kissing a 14 year old girl...that's enough proof for casuals


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Am I missing something? When did Cena/AJ have a thing? AJ, Punk, Bryan, and Kane I was completely aware of. Didn't TNA do this with AJ Styles? Raw is awful. NXT is far better than this shit.


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I heard Eddie's ghost raped Linda...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

WWE must be desperate since they are stealing storylines from TNA lol


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

NO ONE CARES ABOUT GM STORYLINES! Fuck, when will WWE realise this?!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

It's obvious.

They're going to merge the little boy fanbase of Cena with the little girl fanbase of AJ.

They'll be making out 3 or 4 times a show within the month.

I'd feel sorry for the writers if they weren't so horrible.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



I Came To Play said:


> Fucking shit storyline


This.


----------



## Bolts91 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Let's just kick start the end of the PG era and show a sex tape.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Heel said:


> NO ONE CARES ABOUT GM STORYLINES! Fuck, when will WWE realise this?!


never, because they are stupid


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



Starbuck said:


> Sex tape or GTFO lol.


Well, looks like they're gonna have to F off.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

They won't hold the 2.48 rating with this projectile-diarrhea. Get ready for 2.3


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

This will main event over the title I'm sure. LOL


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



NearFall said:


> This will main event over the title I'm sure. LOL


Ah shit, forgot about that.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I actually think they could make something funny out of it... like Eve/Ryder/Cena/Kane, that was pretty interesting for a few weeks wasn't it? Everyone on here was certainly excited about it. 

I could see this happening:

Vickie is proudly showing the evidence, which is a tape (ofcourse a PG sex tape) The tape takes us into the hotel room of AJ. The camera walks through the corridors and we see clothes on the floor, the clothes of course are Cena's merchandize. Vickie stops the video and says this is enough proof that Cena and AJ had an affair. Then Cena says 'Vickie, did you ever try seeing the rest of the video?' Vickie says no she didn't really need to, she's not a pervert, this was enough proof. They actually end up playing the video and we turn the corrider, to see DOLPH ZIGGLER walking out. Cena laughs and Vickie has a rage fit.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Right.. Vickie didn't abuse her power on Smackdown, while being with Edge and being against him. Vickie didn't try to get closer to Ziggler. Vickie hasn't been trying to "get in to fights" with AJ for awhile now. So yes, Vickie has all the right in the world (storyline wise) to accuse accuse Cena and AJ and the board of directors have all the right in the world to not only give her some authority power but to believe her accusations. /sarcasm


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I havent read the whole thread but maybe this is why the divorce happened between John and Liz cos John was having it off with AJ


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

AJ Lee sex tape??

:mark:

:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



DiabeticTurkey said:


> AJ Lee sex tape??
> 
> :mark:
> 
> :


We can only be so lucky. lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE
> I am prepared for my presentation at RAW! "evidence" is shipped via private courier to Charlotte, NC @johncena @wweajlee


lol @ private courier. Should have used UPS :troll


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Vickie Guerrero will show a low quality sex tape (like the Hogan one) showing Cena banging somebody from behind. He's watching himself in the mirror, flexing his pecks. Cena comes out and admits that he's been having an affair. AJ quickly dashes out and denies it. Cena tells her to let him finish; he says, 'show the rest of the tape'. They roll the tape. Cena spunks all over somebody's back and then leaves the room. The person turns around, revealing themselves and their true identity. It's Vickie Gurerrero herself!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

LOL if a dickheaed with nothing to lose shows a real sextape.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Why does she need to do this? She already got AJ fired. What else is there to gain?


----------



## ErrybodyTaps (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



the modern myth said:


> Vickie Guerrero will show a low quality sex tape (like the Hogan one) showing Cena banging somebody from behind. He's watching himself in the mirror, flexing his pecks. Cena comes out and admits that he's been having an affair. AJ quickly dashes out and denies it. Cena tells her to let him finish; he says, 'show the rest of the tape'. They roll the tape. Cena spunks all over somebody's back and then leaves the room. The person turns around, revealing themselves and their true identity. It's Vickie Gurerrero herself!


Substitute Vickie for Ric Flair and we get real shock and awe value. 

Oldest ride, longest line. #SpaceMountain


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE
> I am prepared for my presentation at RAW! "evidence" is shipped via private courier to Charlotte, NC @johncena @wweajlee


private courier :lol

I wanna know what kind of shitty evidence it is! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

There will be a shit ton of Ambrose mentions, maybe. 8*D


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



NeyNey said:


> private courier :lol
> 
> I wanna know what kind of shitty evidence it is! :mark:


:lol I know, she's determined.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> There will be a shit ton of Ambrose mentions, maybe. 8*D


i really gotta spread out my rep :lmao


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Sex tape Sex tape Sex tape
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



> There will be a shit ton of Ambrose mentions, maybe.


:lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Evidence? hmmm, got an idea, a receipt for McDonalds, a broken pack of condoms and a Rise above wristband with AJ's bitemarks on it. THis of course leads to the formation of CSI Raw aka Crimes Santino Investigates. We know hoe good Santino is with a magnifying glass :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



TripleG said:


> Why does she need to do this? She already got AJ fired. What else is there to gain?


She is probably upset for having a small woman like AJ always dominating in the cat fights they have.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

It better be a video of AJ getting plowed, or I'm not interested...


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Fuck, they got me. I wanna know damn it! don't even care if its crap, I just want to know!!! I don't like secrets!!!


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

They finally managed to find something totally uninteresting for me, wich is difficult cause I'm a curious person, good job!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

John Cena/AJ sex tape my god if there is one im gonna mark out


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Teddy Long and Vickie had affairs back in the day as GMs. But this is wrong?


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

^ :lol I never heard anything about that.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Also Vickie's 'affair' with Big Show whilst she was 'with' Egde. (i think)


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

The return of GTV. Awwww Yeeeah!


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Why didn't Vickie fire AJ after she got attacked?


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

won't be a sex tape, cena only likes his heavy women


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

It wont be a sex tape considering WWE is PG


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Sex tape with AJ accidentally screaming Daniel Bryan's name.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

This thing is stupid beyond words.
When Edge was cumming in Vickie's mouth while she was GM = It's okay.
When Cena flirts with AJ, with no kayfabe advantage whatsoever = GOD DAMMIT, IT IS UNACCEPTABLE
Logic: Fuck it


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



SCSU said:


> The return of GTV. Awwww Yeeeah!


lol, "Guerrero TV"


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Sextape, Sextape, Sextape, Fingaz crossed...


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*



mumbo230 said:


> Sex tape with AJ accidentally screaming Daniel Bryan's name.


:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

I honestly couldn't care less.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Fucking horrible storyline. But oddly, I'm curious to see how bad this will be.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Edge/Lita live sex celebration in 2006 then fast forward to 2012 Cena/AJ have a business dinner and all hell breaks lose WTF has WWE come to???


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

It could all lead to a change in Cena, probably not but it could


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Monday*

Don't one of them have to be involved in a kayfabe relationship for this to be considered an "affair"?


----------



## MelodyPunk (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Raw*


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Raw*

its gonna be Aj`s pimp who wants kick Cenas ass


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Raw*

Its probably going to be some type of set up or a doctored video segment. Its odd they decided to push Vickie again and dropped the hammer on Ziggler


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Raw*

Here's how I would book it:

-Do Ziggler vs Cena at Survivor Series. 
-Then do Ziggler/Vicki vs Cena/AJ at TLC. (Between Survivor Series and TLC, there are subtle hints that Ziggler and AJ might be together but Vicki and Cena are clueless about it.
-The next night on Raw in the main-event, do Ziggler & Big Show w/Vicki vs John Cena & Shaemus w/AJ. Big Show wins the match for his team, and Ziggler immediately cashes in, hit's the Zig Zag on Big Show, and wins the World title. Cena & AJ look on in shock, as Vicki celebrates with Ziggler. Then Ziggler walks over to AJ and kisses her, they embrace, and it's revealed that they were the affair as Cena and Vicki looks on in shock. This leads to Vicki doing everything she can to get the World title off Ziggler in the coming weeks/months.

Boom.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

"And AJ's secret lover is....."

"Wait, that's Mason Ryan!"


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

this whole storyline is so fucking stupid. last nights segment was one of the worst that i have seen. its like some kind of middle school love drama:nash


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

It's really bad that Im a little bit into how this storyline will play out.. Weird Times, Weird Times..


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Raw*



Headliner said:


> Here's how I would book it:
> 
> -Do Ziggler vs Cena at Survivor Series.
> -Then do Ziggler/Vicki vs Cena/AJ at TLC. (Between Survivor Series and TLC, there are subtle hints that Ziggler and AJ might be together but Vicki and Cena are clueless about it.
> ...


*BOOK IT*


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Raw*



Headliner said:


> Here's how I would book it:
> 
> -Do Ziggler vs Cena at Survivor Series.
> -Then do Ziggler/Vicki vs Cena/AJ at TLC. (Between Survivor Series and TLC, there are subtle hints that Ziggler and AJ might be together but Vicki and Cena are clueless about it.
> ...


I'd be down with this, though, it doesn't really look like they are going that route. Then again, I have no idea what WWE hopes to accomplish with this storyline. Both Cena and AJ claim nothing happened and they are just friends, much like how the Cena/Mickie storyline went. So why not just end it. If they somehow "hook up" later then that just helps Vickie's case, does it not? My idea was that this feud just lasts to Survivor Series where it is Cena/AJ vs Ziggler/Vickie or maybe another diva in place of Vickie. If Vickie's team wins she stays as GM or whatever the title is and if Cena/AJ win she is fired from GM and thus the search for a new one begins.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Cena and Ziggler will have a match. She interferes and there is a DQ. She proceeds to skip around the ring and finally enter it. Kisses Dolph and Cena leaves the ring looking rejected. She runs to him and the ramp and kisses him too.

Oh wait...


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Raw*



Headliner said:


> Here's how I would book it:
> 
> -Do Ziggler vs Cena at Survivor Series.
> -Then do Ziggler/Vicki vs Cena/AJ at TLC. (Between Survivor Series and TLC, there are subtle hints that Ziggler and AJ might be together but Vicki and Cena are clueless about it.
> ...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



> Vickie GuerreroVerified ‏@ExcuseMeWWE
> To further my point, I will be obtaining video footage from @WWEAJLee hotel floor. Should be interesting. #wwe @johncena





> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> "@ExcuseMeWWE I was thinking about buying you a social life since you’re clearly way too interested in mine. #StalkedByACougar"


looks like Vickie will reveal more 'evidence' Next Monday. 

Jeez


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

The footage will be John Cena using his wristbands as a condom and he'll still be wearing his jorts.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

The return on GTV.... 


Did they ever reveal what the hell the was?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Vickie To Reveal "Concrete Evidence" Of Cena/AJ Affair On Raw*



Headliner said:


> Here's how I would book it:
> 
> -Do Ziggler vs Cena at Survivor Series.
> -Then do Ziggler/Vicki vs Cena/AJ at TLC. (Between Survivor Series and TLC, there are subtle hints that Ziggler and AJ might be together but Vicki and Cena are clueless about it.
> ...


That's actually pretty good. It's a shame it won't happen though.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Ziggler and AJ, its obvious. Vickie and Ziggler need to break up and they're going to do that because of an AJ/Ziggler affair. I mean isn't it obvious? Its the only way Cena can backfire on Vickie and end this storyline with a bang. Turns out Vickie's own boyfriend was the one.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE
> @JohnCena I am confident that the new video footage will prove the allegations of "inappropriate relations".


-


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

I actually marked out at that footage of AJ/Cena going into that elevator together and the crowd gave a great response. I am interested in where this is going


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I actually marked out at that footage of AJ/Cena going into that elevator together and the crowd gave a great response. I am interested in where this is going


I can tell you it would be an interesting moment to build upon so I can see the mark out, but we all know a swerve is coming so I didn't let myself get too carried away with it. :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler
> the only thing worse than @JohnCena matches are his LIES about @WWEAJLee I bet he used one of his 3 'moves' on her


this guy


----------



## Jinnox (Dec 15, 2011)

*How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*

I don't remember Cena and AJ even being at all related until Vickie brought it up. I must have missed the segments involving Cena comforting AJ backstage and all that mess or something. To me, it seems a bit random that Cena goes instantly from his Punk feud to one with Vickie; but, again, I probably missed some segments.

When did it start? Did it seem important enough to predict a storyline to be based around it?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*

actually i dont think u did,its just that bad !_!


----------



## Jinnox (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*

Ah well that's... weird. I'm sort of glad Cena will (hopefully) feud with Ziggler now. Perhaps even put Ziggler over. A man can dream.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*

I don't even get why it's supposed to be controversial. Hasn't he just been divorced?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*

Inside fangirls' hearts.


Which is why it sucks so much, mind you.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*

If they include his divorce in the storyline then it'll be worth watching.

They should have dragged it out a bit, made people unsure who it was. But no, everything has to be revealed before the next ad break in todays WWE.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*

^ and yet you have the ICW saying that if they dont do that it means its cause they dont know what to do and they are staling.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*

AJ came out with Vince one night explaining 'so called accusations' against her and John Cena therefore her 'losing' her job as a RAW GM. Later that night John Cena confronted her backstage and she was crying leading to John Cena hugging her. Everything from there has been a 'coincidence' such as them having dinner and going up the elevator.


----------



## Darwins Dinner (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*

I think it was some sort of last minute booking, it all feels so rushed. Honestly I couldn't help but enjoy the moments when Cena would make some sort of advance towards AJ, I found it funny.


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*



The Arseache Kid said:


> If they include his divorce in the storyline then it'll be worth watching.


Yep, exactly.

Though...maybe we're supposed to make that conclusion ourselves.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*



Darwins Dinner said:


> I think it was some sort of last minute booking, it all feels so rushed. Honestly I couldn't help but enjoy the moments when Cena would make some sort of advance towards AJ, I found it funny.



Like AJ's second week as GM where Cena introduced himself and said that she smelled nice.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Did not Cena hit on Aj and talk about going to in and out?

or was that another diva?

did he not say she smelt nice early on in her run?
did he not do many things with her while she was gm?

I've seen it comming


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*



The Arseache Kid said:


> If they include his divorce in the storyline then it'll be worth watching.
> 
> They should have dragged it out a bit, made people unsure who it was. *But no, everything has to be revealed before the next ad break in todays WWE.*


It's the exact opposite?

We find out about a match...come back from commercial, the stars make their entrance, fight abit, then we hear "who's gonna come out on top? Find out, as ____ continues!".

In todays WWE, everything has to be revealed AFTER a commercial break.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Cena ordered a second meal when he was full, just so he could overcome the odds.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*



> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE
> security cam footage is @WWEAJLee in a state of undress heading to @JohnCena's room. Tune into RAW for footage #CougarInCharge


state of undress huh? Let me guess her wrestling attire since this is PG?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

dafuq they're doing? they can't make it look more realistic?

fpalm fpalm fpalm oh god... WWE nowadays.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

Gotta be a sex tape for sure this time.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Cena comes with his merchandise everywhere.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Breast Cancer awareness everywhere.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Cena wears his merchandise to funerals.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

http://t.co/F0151ecx

not kayfabe wise (house show from yesterday in France), but funny. Cena kisses Vickie & AJ Lee smacks Ziggler with the MITB case


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Really? This is bothering you?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*

AJ more credible than Dolph. LOL.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: How/when did the Cena/AJ "thing" start?*



dxbender said:


> It's the exact opposite?
> 
> We find out about a match...come back from commercial, the stars make their entrance, fight abit, then we hear "who's gonna come out on top? Find out, as ____ continues!".
> 
> In todays WWE, everything has to be revealed AFTER a commercial break.


You are correct. I actully thought that when I re-read it after posting but figured nobody would give a fuck.

Anyway, my point was more everything has to be revealed within the episode. Where's the fucking suspense?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

At least he took the wrist bands off.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

He does that so we know it's him, duh!


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Minor detail, but I noticed it too. It appears Cena really doesn't own any other clothes.


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Actually, that fits the story, because the idea was that they went out after a Raw, so he would be after a show, therefore in his Wrestling clothes.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Cena's wearing a uniform and all Punk was wearing was a smile and a condom. unk2


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Imagine if it were Orton at the dinner, you know he would have been in his trunks for no reason at all.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

John cena date with his merchandise, eats with merchandise, fucks with merchandise, seelps with merchandise, tries to wrestle with merchandise, dies with merchandise and burried with merchandise.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Douchebag move by Cena for sure. Props if he got some whilst wearing his own merch though.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

I actually did this fpalm when that footage was shown seriously WWE if your gonna create a storyline at least get the scene right


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Cena legitimately does wear his own merchandise casually.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Had to laugh at that.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

I never been to a expensive upper class restaurant like the one it seemed they were at so my question is how did he get in wearing jorts, jordans and a t-shirt? and why did AJ think that was acceptable if they were on a "business" date?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Rise above cancer.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

I love this thread.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

It may be a work...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*



Attitude3:16 said:


> John cena date with his merchandise, eats with merchandise, fucks with merchandise, seelps with merchandise, tries to wrestle with merchandise, dies with merchandise and burried with merchandise.


You forgot that he showers with his merchandise too. :cena3


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

I guess his wife got his clothes in their divorce settlement. 

:cena2


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

I noticed it to. He didn't wear his cap for continuity though


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*



Monterossa said:


> dafuq they're doing? they can't make it look more realistic?
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm oh god... WWE nowadays.


yeh rofl I thought the exact same thing. I laughed so hard at it.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*










He went to the jets game with it


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

It looks like Cena really WEARS this evrey where, even when you see pics of him going "else where" he has it on, walking down the street and what not


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

x78 said:


> Cena legitimately does wear his own merchandise casually.


You can see R-truth in the background with a you can't be serious face!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Can we get a picture of Cena doing grocery shopping in his merchandise?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*



Kentonbomb said:


> Had to laugh at that.


Fucking lost it at the sweatbands :lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

He probably cut a "Be A Star" promo right before he busted a nut in her face.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> dafuq they're doing? they can't make it look more realistic?
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm oh god... WWE nowadays.


Its sad but I fully expected him to have the merch on. I think he's like Goku and when he goes in his closet he has a bunch of the same ass shirts and shorts and wears the same thing everyday.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

sonicslash said:


> He went to the jets game with it


Fuck it changed my mind. I think its awesome he wears his merch everywhere. Fucking LOL, armbands hat and all. Its halarious.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

i cant think of a bigger phony fake than cena, man that guy is such a goof :no:


----------



## Ian Collins (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*

Rise above normal clothes.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*



x78 said:


> Cena legitimately does wear his own merchandise casually.


glenn resorting to his old ways as issac the dentist


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*



blur said:


> Cena's wearing a uniform and all Punk was wearing was a smile and a condom. unk2


No way...Punk is Raw all the time.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*



sonicslash said:


> He went to the jets game with it


I can imagine Tebow asking him "You are that WWE guy. Are the badasses like The Rock and Stone Cold still in the company or only you"


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ-Cena Storyline*










the green is back (Strasbourg,France House show)


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*



DualShock said:


> I can imagine Tebow asking him "You are that WWE guy. Are the badasses like The Rock and Stone Cold still in the company or only you"


Or is Hulk Hogan still the champion?


----------



## freecaptive85 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Vickie and AJ storyline...*

Firt time poster here. I usually do not point out glaring flaws in storyline but this one has been bugging me. Vickie recently has been accusing AJ of fraternizing with Cena. Well the double standard here is her "client" Dolph Ziggler. Please eliminate them from being together or point out this glaring flaw. There has been character develpment between these two to show that there could be something going on behind closed doors between an authority figure and a superstar.. Why would the almighty "board of directors" allow a supervising manager of a show continue to be a manager. Makes no sense...I mean am I alone in this thinking?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Vickie and AJ storyline...*

In the land of the WWE, 2+2=Fish.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Liz Cena is probably glad to be out of that marriage to him as he probably wore his merchandise in bed


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Vickie To Reveal Even More Evidence Of Cena/AJ Lee Next Week*



> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE
> FYI. Additional evidence has been delivered to me from an anonymous source #CougarInCharge @johncena @WWEAJLee @WWE


guess Cena will work overtime with multiple storylines. Ryback/Punk & Vickie/Ziggler/AJ Lee. Might as well put him with in every storyline now.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Oh for fuck sakes more evidence. I wonder what it could possibly be this time. tbh, I think this is where the swerve happens and it is revealed AJ went into either Dolph's or Punks room. This way Cena can get out of this storyline


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Thank god I DVR'd the show last night so I could fast forward through that shit. Guess I'll have to do the same next week.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

WWE looks to be building up Cena/Ziggler for some sort of feud, thought it'd blow off here but I'm guessing now they'll let Ziggler be the sole survivor in his match and then cost Cena the title later in the night to give him more credibility or something.

AJ defintely wasn't going into Cena's room though, has to be Punk or Ziggler.. Knowing WWE it'll be Daniel Bryan or Kane's room and they're going for some sort of stupid comedic angle.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



smackdown1111 said:


> Oh for fuck sakes more evidence. I wonder what it could possibly be this time. tbh, I think this is where the swerve happens and it is revealed AJ went into either Dolph's or Punks room. This way Cena can get out of this storyline



It really wouldn't make sense for it to be Punk and the only way it's going to end up being Ziggler is if this is how he turns Face and ditches Vickie Guerrero. If anything, it is the WWE Title storyline that Cena is going to be getting out of, not this one.




Ryan93 said:


> WWE looks to be building up Cena/Ziggler for some sort of feud, thought it'd blow off here but I'm guessing now they'll let Ziggler be the sole survivor in his match and then cost Cena the title later in the night to give him more credibility or something.
> 
> AJ defintely wasn't going into Cena's room though, has to be Punk or Ziggler.. Knowing WWE it'll be Daniel Bryan or Kane's room and they're going for some sort of stupid comedic angle.


It seems WWE is building towards a Cena/Ziggler feud as well as AJ/Vickie. So, they'll probably combine these two feuds into one match sometime in the future.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



smackdown1111 said:


> Oh for fuck sakes more evidence. I wonder what it could possibly be this time. tbh, I think this is where the swerve happens and it is revealed AJ went into either Dolph's or Punks room. This way Cena can get out of this storyline


pretty sure they don't even know what to do with this yet. it will likely be last minute booking as usual.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



gl83 said:


> If anything, it is the WWE Title storyline that Cena is going to be getting out of, not this one.


Eh, maybe. I think they'll still go through with the match at Survivor Series, but I do think he will be done with the WWE Title until Wrestlemania where he takes on the Rock. Which means he is free which I guess does mean a Ziggler feud which I would like to see... Without this scandal.

It is still interesting to me that they may go forward with turning AJ heel I figured they wanted to book her as the face of the divas division, but perhaps I guess later. But if the swerve comes anytime soon and she is a heel, then all this bickering at Vickie was for nothing.

Edit: Ya probably JY57. I guess they could leave it to interpretation she went into Cena's room, but I do think in the end since you don't actually see who opens the door, it has to be someone else for sure. The storyline is just a hot mess lol.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



smackdown1111 said:


> Eh, maybe. I think they'll still go through with the match at Survivor Series, but I do think he will be done with the WWE Title until Wrestlemania where he takes on the Rock. Which means he is free which I guess does mean a Ziggler feud which I would like to see... Without this scandal.
> 
> It is still interesting to me that they may go forward with turning AJ heel I figured they wanted to book her as the face of the divas division, but perhaps I guess later. But if the swerve comes anytime soon and she is a heel, then all this bickering at Vickie was for nothing.



It wouldn't make any sense to turn her Heel. I mean during the current tour of Europe, AJ is the only Diva that seems to be getting a reaction from the crowd. And, AJ got a good chant going for her last night whereas the other Divas got absolutely nothing. It really wouldn't make sense to turn her Heel, when they are well on their way to getting a new Top Face Diva in AJ.


The funny thing about this angle is that the only time Cena is getting a positive reaction from the crowd is when it's implied that he and AJ have something going on with each other. Like the fans want to see them together as a couple or something.



Edit: The way this angle is going, they are implying that there is something going on between Cena and AJ. With the way Cena was stumbling on his words last week and this week with how fast he got out of the ring and was storming to the back after Dolph interrupted and dissed AJ.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Yup I agree that it wouldn't make since, but they have left it open in the meantime. I don't know about the Euro tour, but she did get a good reaction and chants yesterday which is why it would be weird if they turned her heel at this point and time. Also I wouldn't say Cena has stumbled over his words, he has been quick to defend his actions, but sometimes when you keep on being accused over and over you just start reacting quickly. And don't lie Cena got a great reaction when he said he only had 5 moves


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



smackdown1111 said:


> Yup I agree that it wouldn't make since, but they have left it open in the meantime. I don't know about the Euro tour, but she did get a good reaction and chants yesterday which is why it would be weird if they turned her heel at this point and time. Also I wouldn't say Cena has stumbled over his words, he has been quick to defend his actions, but sometimes when you keep on being accused over and over you just start reacting quickly. And don't lie Cena got a great reaction when he said he only had 5 moves



Yeah, but it is funny how the crowd which absolutely despised Cena and was booing him out of the building on Raw, was giving him the "YES!" chants when it was implied he was getting it on with AJ. 


They already have a Top Heel in Eve, yet despite being given a storyline, her, Layla and Kaitlyn get nothing but apathy from the crowd, not even the UK crowd gave a damn about them or their storyline. It really would be a mistake to turn her Heel since neither Layla nor Kaitlyn are getting it done as Faces. In fact the only Face Diva who gets a reaction at all is AJ.


I don't think they are going to go in-detail with AJ's room-hopping. Since the purpose of that video was to implicate that something is going on between Cena and AJ. The fact that WWE keeps hyping this "scandal" as something that could destroy the reputation of Cena and AJ seems to indicate that they are not using this storyline to bring about a Heel turn.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

What is the point of this story line? AJ has already been remove from power. John Cena should just admit he's doing it with AJ because so what? He's not the first wwe superstar to and not the last, on screen & off screen. And Cena inexplicably told the world that Vickie fucked Edge and there's nothing to follow up there.... hmmm 

Jesus christ almighty


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



gl83 said:


> Yeah, but it is funny how the crowd which absolutely despised Cena and was booing him out of the building on Raw, was giving him the "YES!" chants when it was implied he was getting it on with AJ.
> 
> 
> They already have a Top Heel in Eve, yet despite being given a storyline, her, Layla and Kaitlyn get nothing but apathy from the crowd, not even the UK crowd gave a damn about them or their storyline. It really would be a mistake to turn her Heel since neither Layla nor Kaitlyn are getting it done as Faces. In fact the only Face Diva who gets a reaction at all is AJ.
> ...


I think they just wanted to see AJ Lee naked lol. But yup I do agree it would be a mistake to turn AJ Lee heel at this point and time. One of your only divas who can generate a reaction, a positive one at that, there should be no point in turning her heel and setting her up with Punk or Ziggler.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: John Cena wears his merchandises while dating AJ*



HeatWave said:


> I never been to a expensive upper class restaurant like the one it seemed they were at so my question is how did he get in wearing jorts, jordans and a t-shirt? and *why did AJ think that was acceptable* if they were on a "business" date?


because she wore sneakers with wedding dress and formal GM suit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Got a little spicy on the recent RAW. Dolph making AJ look like a slut. She had some awkward look on her face when he said "we all know what you love to do" but didn't smack him or anything.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



The_Jiz said:


> What is the point of this story line? AJ has already been remove from power. John Cena should just admit he's doing it with AJ because so what? He's not the first wwe superstar to and not the last, on screen & off screen. And Cena inexplicably told the world that Vickie fucked Edge and there's nothing to follow up there.... hmmm
> 
> Jesus christ almighty


But... but.... hanky panky is forbidden


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



The_Jiz said:


> What is the point of this story line? AJ has already been remove from power. John Cena should just admit he's doing it with AJ because so what? He's not the first wwe superstar to and not the last, on screen & off screen. And Cena inexplicably told the world that Vickie fucked Edge and there's nothing to follow up there.... hmmm
> 
> Jesus christ almighty


Vince is bored.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE
> Tune into Raw when you "HEAR" my latest evidence. I am loving my job. Thank you again @WWEAJLee @JohnCena #CougarInCharge


like she is doing her job, all she doing is trying to expose Cena's private life. Never mind that all hell has broken loose all around her.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

^ fpalm This can't end soon enough.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

So there wasent any sex tape on Raw it was just footage of AJ going into John's room


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

'Hear' my proof? I can already tell what will happen...

Vickie will come out and play the recording. It will look realistic.

Cena will come out and say 'Obviously you put two different tapes into one to make it look like we were together, when actually we were not'


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

WWE.com article: 




> Late Thursday evening, Raw Managing Supervisor Vickie Guerrero hinted on Twitter that she would unveil even more evidence of John Cena and AJ Lee’s so-called inappropriate relationship this Monday night, live on Raw. Although the nature of this evidence remains a mystery, it seems as though Vickie will be hard-pressed to top her previous bombshells that have blown the “AJ scandal” wide open.
> 
> For weeks, Vickie has dedicated herself to shedding new light on a supposed romance between the Cenation leader and the former Raw General Manager, who resigned from her post in October due to accusations that she was fraternizing with Cena. First, Vickie brought forward photographic evidence that Cena had dinner with AJ while she was Raw GM, followed up immediately by hand-held camera footage showing the pair getting into the same hotel elevator. But Vickie didn’t stop there.
> 
> ...


Is AJ going to attack Vickie, get "fired" and pull a "Cena" despite being "fired"(and continue harassing Vickie ala Cena/Nexus)?


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

This storyline isn't even difficult to watch. It's downright uncomfortable, and not in a way that wants me to see more. I suppose it's leading to Cena v. Ziggler and Guerrero v. AJ or perhaps just the former, but saying it hasn't made for compelling television is a spectacular understatement.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Vin Ghostal said:


> This storyline isn't even difficult to watch. It's downright uncomfortable, and not in a way that wants me to see more. I suppose it's leading to Cena v. Ziggler and Guerrero v. AJ or perhaps just the former, but saying it hasn't made for compelling television is a spectacular understatement.



They're probably building towards both. Here's a report from last week about this angle:



> -Vickie Guerrero re-hiring AJ Lee as a member of the WWE Divas roster is building to a singles match between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: F4WOnline


So we're likely going to get Cena/Ziggler and AJ/Vickie at TLC or a intergender tag match with AJ/Cena vs Ziggler/Vickie.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

My thoughts on the storyline:


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I don't mind the storyline tbh, which is pretty surprising to me as I thought I would hate it. I like AJ as a character and the fans seem to have gotten behind him, honestly, it's nice to see some actually character and storyline progression for a female on RAW, it's very rare. It's keeping Cena occupied and I'm intrigued to see where it goes.

I agree with the OP when they say that it will eventually lead to a AJ/Ziggler connection and thhey both screw Cena out of the title and feud afterwards. I think Ziggler/AJ would be a great pairing, they would make a fantastic heel couple. Ziggler nneeds to get out of the stuuff with Vickie because he's past that now and he's going to be bigger than it. He needs someone who compliments his character and AJs that person.

I look forward to seeing whhere it goes and hopefully the eventual AJ/Ziggler pairing.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I would love this storyline if it had been executed properly - i.e., keeping John Cena out of the main event while it was happening. 

Imagine how much better the story would be if there were some kind of acknowledgement that there were bigger things going on in the WWE plot - Punk's long reign, the rise of Ryback, the ever-looming threat of Lesnar - who basically no one believes is 'retired', all the young would-be champions nipping at his heels - but he can't deal with them because of his arm injury and having to defend himself against allegations.

Then a quick run against Dolph Ziggler as a way to work himself back up the ladder. John Cena should be _chasing_ the title.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

This storyline can't end soon enough tbh. But unfortunately this is probably leading to a Vickie/AJ match at SS or TLC fpalm .
Vickie is a great heel but the last thing I want to see is her in the ring again.


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I was confused about the ending of the segment last Monday. When Ziggler was on the titantron with AJ was that because Ziggler was the man AJ was in the hotel room with? I wasn't sure if that is what it was suppose to mean, or if it was a completely pointless part of story having Ziggler in the same shot as AJ.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

There's obviously going to be an intergender tag match at some point, Cena/AJ vs. Ziggler/Vickie. Only question is will it be on Raw or at the TLC PPV?

Dumb.

I don't even think there's a swerve either. I think the actual story is Vickie making it up to steal AJ's job. Simple as that. Dumbass writers.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

you know something is very wrong when Brad Maddox & this Cena/AJ Lee/Vickie stuff is being heavily focused on more than the WWE Title itself. Hell Cena is even in the WWE Title main event match with Ryback & Punk and this scandal is the more focal point for the guy.

I didn't believe it before but maybe Vince really punishing Cena for something. Involved in this angle and being the 3rd wheel in a WWE Title bout (even though he was in line for a re-match anyways because of NOC and his injury before HIAC), which likely ends up him getting pinned (most likely by Punk).


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

No I don't think it's Vince punishing Cena.

I think it's AJ. Simple as that.

IWC doesn't like her but the kids who go to all these shows do. She's consistently listed on all these reports as being one of the top 5 pops. 

I just think it's as simple as turning AJ into a main focal point of the entire company. I've said it before, I'm convinced they are attempting to make a female version of Cena. She's all ready started doing the Cena type stuff outside the ring.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



moonmop said:


> No I don't think it's Vince punishing Cena.
> 
> I think it's AJ. Simple as that.
> 
> ...


I like her...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Since WWE is aimed at kids what possibly could they show more of this thing between Cena/AJ??? they cant show full on sex as that isnt PG. So what the fuck has Vickie got to show next???


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

This is boring, uninteresting and unecessary. Ziggler's the only man who's interesting in this whole angle.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Eddie Ray said:


> I like her...


Most of the IWC...

She's alright. I'm kind of indifferent. I don't really care one way or the other.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



moonmop said:


> There's obviously going to be an intergender tag match at some point, Cena/AJ vs. Ziggler/Vickie. Only question is will it be on Raw or at the TLC PPV?
> 
> Dumb.
> 
> I don't even think there's a swerve either. I think the actual story is Vickie making it up to steal AJ's job. Simple as that. Dumbass writers.


Maybe Vickie will choose someone to face Aj, maybe someone from nxt..


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

The only saving grace of this is hopefully this will somehow break Ziggles away from Vickie and a maybe a big win over Cena and AJ can go back to full-time competing. 

Also the logic in this storyline is just awful--and I seriously don't care about seeing videos of Cena trying to get some tail from AJ. BUT...if the former Liz Cena comes in and brawls with AJ...think of the ratings.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

meh. i was all excited when AJ was brought back as an in-ring competitor. then i was deceived when she won via roll-up and then immediately jobbed to the glam slam. fpalm she has more talent than roll-ups, dammit, and especially with someone like beth in the ring, i was expecting a lot lot more...

as for the storyline in general, could care less. although, it was pretty awesome how fired up the UK crowd was during the cena/vickie promo.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Bringing this back to the top because of new info. Some may like the storyline, others may hate it. Oh well. This is my take on it.

First of all let me say that I obviously don't think it could be Cena, because this would destroy his good guy gimmick that women/kids love him for. AJ and Cena are never shown in the same hotel security footage together, and they're shot from different angles. They're different incidents spliced together.

The voice mails sound genuine enough. They're ambiguous, not naming names. So who is AJ's "illicit lover"? CM Punk. Punk did mention the fact that AJ left him dozens of voice mails before when she had her insane crush on him. He is letting Vickie have access to them.

Why are Vickie, Heyman and Punk working together? To ruin the number one threat to Punk's reign, Cena. We do know that Heyman came to her when she got the job trying to get on her good side. Maybe they have some sort of secret arrangement concerning Ziggler and Punk becoming the two dominant forces in the WWE, or just eliminating Cena so that Ziggler can step up and take his place. Again, who knows at this point? It will all play out in time, and my speculation will probably be wrong. But I like to believe that CM Punk is playing some role in this evil, manipulative scheme.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Doubt it. Punk is too focused with the WWE Title as well as Foley in a possible TLC match then the Rock. I think it is as obvious as it gets with the storyline not really swerving. Plus I doubt they turn AJ heel since she is probably the only diva who gets a reaction and a positive one at that. So her turning would be a mistake at this point and time.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

AJ has been involved in some of the worst storylines in 2012 so far.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Vickie as face? Never.If anyone is gonna turn face its Ziggler,Also AJ will stay face too.


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



moonmop said:


> No I don't think it's Vince punishing Cena.
> 
> I think it's AJ. Simple as that.
> 
> ...


And I'm happy about this. If the Diva's division needs a "cena" type character to save it, than so be it. Aj has the abilites to provide something like that for the division.

All I hope is they don't, down the road, try to make her Super AJ like Super Cena.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

It's not even a funny storyline. Fuck.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

to be honest I don't mind if they ultimately pair AJ Lee with John Cena, while she is competing in the Divas Division. Just get rid of this affair crap and get Vickie/Ziggler out of there. 

Since I only watched last hour of the show, glad I missed that part. Just wish I could have seen AJ Lee slap the shit out of Ziggler.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I was done with this from the beginning. 

Can't anyone remember the whole Edge/Vickie Smackdown storyline?

So now it's suddenly a bad thing to "sleep" with the GM?

Stupid.

Well it was even dumber with Edge/Vickie. Nobody in their right mind would have believed that she would even get a pity fuck after 20 shots of tequila.

At least you can imagine doing AJ.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



The-Rock-Says said:


> It's not even a funny storyline. Fuck.


I think it's funny. Makes me laugh. Starting to get a bit redundant though. We need footage from inside the hotel room tbh.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Starbuck said:


> I think it's funny. Makes me laugh. Starting to get a bit redundant though. We need footage from inside the hotel room tbh.


We need to see two people lying on a bed and AJ/Cena photoshop heads stuck onto the people on the beds. It's a ridiculous storyline, so they might as well go all out ridiculous. 

They did for the Ryder/Kane/Cena/Eve storyline.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



The-Rock-Says said:


> We need to see two people lying on a bed and AJ/Cena photoshop heads stuck onto the people on the beds. It's a ridiculous storyline, so they might as well go all out ridiculous.
> 
> They did for the Ryder/Kane/Cena/Eve storyline.


They need to get Cena's ex-wife and then we can have a battle of the crazies between her and AJ. I'd mark lol. Apparently Cena ex-wife is meant to be a bit of a nut case.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I would love to see the Cena/AJ sex tape.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

They should replace Cena with HHH, then we'd have a real SCANDAL on our hands. Psycho Steph vs. Psycho AJ with the Levesque kids on a pole match. Boom, instant buys lol.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Stupid storyline for teen girls


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



RevolverSnake said:


> I would love to see the Cena/AJ sex tape.


It would never have anything on the Hogan sex tape, brother. :hogan


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

lol is it any good? I wasn't able to watch it yet.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Embracer said:


> Stupid storyline for teen girls


Seriously? Romance storylines are as old as the business. This one has a modern twist, but the format's the same as Ric Flair saying he had pictures of the pristine Miss Elizabeth in a compromising situation.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

One of the worse storylines of the year. Now AJ is going to fall for Cena and he's is going to wear his rise above vagina purity rings to stop himself from falling for her until he eventually does. Ugh.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

This is the gayest storyline since the AJ-Kane-Punk-Bryan love quadrangle. I wish AJ would fuck off


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Asenath said:


> Seriously? Romance storylines are as old as the business. This one has a modern twist, but the format's the same as Ric Flair saying he had pictures of the pristine Miss Elizabeth in a compromising situation.


Except the focus is on Vickie and AJ, and not Cena or Ziggler. That's why this is fucking shit garbage aimed at teenage girls, the exact opposite of the wrestling demographic. Comparing those 2 storylines is ridiculous.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Boring as fuck this storyline.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Typical Team Steph ego-stroking tripe. Expect more protruding rib girl making fat jokes and playing up the sob story and entitlement card every single week to an atrocious minutes per dollars ratio. That "head of creative" will continue to drain Uncle Vinny's bank account like she's been doing ever since she was put in charge. Maybe she can run for Senate to speed things up.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

AJ's having an affair wih John Cena Sr. not Jr lol.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I was certainly offended by a wrestling angle this week, and it was this shit, horrible television.


----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Its poor, not because of the storyline itself, because thats just a repeat of endless one before it, but because there is zero chemistry between ziggler, aj and vicki , its just awful with those three in the ring together trying to create something, its like something from an amateur dramatics night.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

:lmao Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse. This storyline isn't even good in the sense of it's so bad it's good, it's just... bad.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Still no sex tape damn you WWE


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I changed channel. I haven't done that for a long time in the WWE. I cant even remember the last time I changed a channel due to something being so bad. The storyline is just so poor in terms of what the WWE are capable of. The Zack Ryder/Eve/Cena/Kane storyline was 5 star compared to this. I got few laughs from the heat Vickie received last night but that's it. I couldn't stand it the moment AJ arrived. I didn't even know John Cena got involved because I switched the channel over by that point 

Was going along with the comments in the Raw chat thread and judging from it there I could swear some people were writing suicide notes


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Why put Cena in the title picture when he has this going on?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



nogginthenog said:


> Its poor, not because of the storyline itself, because thats just a repeat of endless one before it, but because there is zero chemistry between ziggler, aj and vicki , its just awful with those three in the ring together trying to create something, its like something from an amateur dramatics night.


See I completely disagree. I think the performances have been good to great but the storyline in itself is so bad, such a clusterfuck and doesn't make any sense that it just doesn't matter how good the people are performing in it. Not to mention that its completely lazy writing because not only did they steal the idea from TNA but they are pretty much doing it *exactly the same way*TNA did it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

A.J and Vickie should never be left in the ring together to talk again. I was like 'Dolph! Please stop this shit!'.

But in seriousness, this angle seems like it's just been the same thing, over and over again for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

"Wait I have another piece of evidence to drag this shit out 1 more week"


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Bad storyline that will probably end with AJ screwing Cena over. Maybe I'll get my wish and the turn AJ heel.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

They need to stop trying to pair AJ with these guys. We all know her true soulmate is Kaitlyn.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Another retarded storyline involving AJ.

Coincidence? I think not.

Seriously ; why is Ziggler involved , why does Vickie care so much ; why does AJ still act horribly and why the hell does Cena keep going along with it.

Why.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Stall_19 said:


> They need to stop trying to pair AJ with these guys. We all know her true soulmate is Kaitlyn.


pretty much this


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Plans For AJ Lee vs Eve Torres In The Works*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...r_Eve_Torres_vs_AJ_Lee_McIntyre_Kanellis.html



> - It was reported on Wednesday that WWE officials are looking to bring up some Divas from developmental to help with Divas division depth issues. WWE does have a feud between Eve Torres and AJ Lee planned and it will likely get more attention than anything the Divas have done in recent years.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


didn't want to start new thread. But this is what I want to see. End this crap (AJ Lee can always be in relationship with Cena/Whoever if they want), Just end the affair angle crap and get Vickie the hell out of here. Not even watching the storyline, but just reading about it from results and spoilers makes me vomit.

Also since they are currently planning this, doesn't look like they are turning AJ Lee heel.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

What's next, a Twighlight gimmick?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm genuinely in pain watching this storyline. 

It doesn't even make fucking sense. AJ and Cena are both single. Therefore, no affair!!!!

Jesus Christ Vince, we're not all 9. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

If WWE are gonna bring up diva talent from FCW then for the love of god get Paige on the main roster right now!!!!!!!!!!!! Paige is so over with the fans just watch NXT and you will see the reaction she gets WWE need to act now and get Paige on Raw


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

The storyline has become so illogical it isn't even funny. So you have AJ admitting the truth which she ended up friend zoning Cena. Ok great, nothing to see here. Oh wait all of a sudden Aj has to go and say "Never would happen" as to suggest she is now falling for Cena. So then where does it go from here? It's like the only option now to get away from this is to turn Aj heel which as that report suggests and the fact that she is way to popular to turn now, so are they actually going to have a relationship? Unless WWE decides that one week none of this actually happened and drop it randomly, which for once I would be ok with.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

This is one of the lamest story lines I have watched in a while. WWE needs closure to this bull shit and come up with something at least half interesting.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

It's just awful. Unless AJ runs down to the ring and Brad Maddox's Cena right in the balls costing him the match on Sunday, then what's the point and purpose of this story?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

From what you've said I think I'd rather watch Dixie Carter and Claire Lynch "acting". WWE has gone right down the shitcan.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

It's not that bad of an angle, really, people just shit on it because A.J. Lee, Vickie Guerrero & John Cena themselves, individually, have so many vocal haters. So when you put them three together, you hear nothing but the negativity from all three parties. You repeat this exact same angle a few years ago using Trish Stratus, Christian & Chris Jericho, & suddenly people are calling it funny or good. We still have time to trade A.J. for a Canadian quarter!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Im one of if not Cena's only fan on these forums haha. So my distaste for this storyline stems from just how illogical it has been from the beginning. Not from disliking anyone or the acting (which hasn't been that bad). Plus I'm generally not for main event stars pairing as it isn't needed unless it is a heel couple. But Cena doesn't need AJ and vice versa. The only way this storyline had any hope was a swerve, most likely on AJ's side, but if we go by recent reports that they want to put her in a match with Vickie and then later have her feud with Eve, doesn't sound like a swerve of any kind is happening.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

It's not terrible, but the pacing is annoying and the length of time given to the promos is way more than needed.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

This would work if Cena was as cool as attitude era Rock


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Walk-In said:


> It's not that bad of an angle, really, people just shit on it because A.J. Lee, Vickie Guerrero & John Cena themselves, individually, have so many vocal haters. So when you put them three together, you hear nothing but the negativity from all three parties. You repeat this exact same angle a few years ago using Trish Stratus, Christian & Chris Jericho, & suddenly people are calling it funny or good. We still have time to trade A.J. for a Canadian quarter!


Saying that this angle is "not that bad" is like saying the Middle East "has a few problems."

Seriously, its fucking terrible, man. I actually like Vickie, I think she's a great heel. The whole thing is just asinine and stupid. Not to mention hokey. Sometimes things are so campy that they're funny, but this is just on a new level of cheese. It works if you're not supposed to take it seriously, but ultimately that's the goal of the entire thing. That's why it fails.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I still think all of this, is just a way for Cena to interfere when Dolph cashes in his briefcase.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I'm not sure how anyone could think this angle isn't horrible. It makes no sense at all. So two single people...both storyline wise and in real life...may or may not be sleeping with each other? Point? 

If the point of the story is to show she did it while in power, whats the point now? The person trying to prove it has been sleeping with people while in power for years, this kinda crap is just filler for the three hour show and its horrible. 

It's at the point now it's a chore just to read a review of the show since watching the whole thing isn't even an option at this point, no need to do much but tune in once every hour for a few minutes.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



FilthyMcPunk said:


> I'm not sure how anyone could think this angle isn't horrible. It makes no sense at all. So two single people...both storyline wise and in real life...may or may not be sleeping with each other? Point?
> 
> If the point of the story is to show she did it while in power, whats the point now? The person trying to prove it has been sleeping with people while in power for years, this kinda crap is just filler for the three hour show and its horrible.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> So, I have a confession…
> 
> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> ...


whatever that means. Vickie/Ziggler sex tape?:troll


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Totally Cena/Vickie sex tape. No way around it. What a player that Cena is.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



JY57 said:


> whatever that means. Vickie/Ziggler sex tape?:troll


I had a feeling a superstar might end up having evidence against Vickie. Just wasn't sure when, and didn't think that it would AJ but that's even better. So hopefully this mess will all end Sunday.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I doubt is ends Sunday, sadly. There will have to be repercussions of whatever the evidence is which will allow the storyline to continue I'm sure.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



DCY said:


> I had a feeling a superstar might end up having evidence against Vickie. Just wasn't sure when, and didn't think that it would AJ but that's even better. So hopefully this mess will all end Sunday.


I would say TLC is better prediction when this cringe-worthy mess will end. Than AJ Lee will start a feud with Eve Torres for Rumble/Mania season, she will likely be involved with one of the male wrestlers, but I expect the Vickie/Ziggler mess to be 100 % finished.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



JY57 said:


> whatever that means. Vickie/Ziggler sex tape?:troll


Well, that's me sold. I'll definitely be ordering Survivor Series now.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

having an affair? what the fuck is this? since WWE doesn't acknowledge that they are not single in real life who we believe they are Single, Both are single then how the fuck they having affair?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

AJ has evidence my god dont let it be a Ziggler/Vickie sex tape  I dont wanna see that


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I feel like if this had been written by better scriptwriters, this would have been a very interesting story. Also, if it hadn't taken so long to develop.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Oh great this storyline is sill continuing 

Hate Vickie, hate cena and starting to dislike AJ now as well.

It's so cringeworthy at times. Bad acting is probably why.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

The whole thing is stupid when you just think back when AJ was offered the job when she was about to marry a superstar. So stupid.


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



The-Rock-Says said:


> The whole thing is stupid when you just think back when AJ was offered the job when she was about to marry a superstar. So stupid.


If the story is true about what Vince said when someone showed him the 'previously on' thing, and he said we can do it better then that maybe the only reason they are doing it. So instead of paying attention to what was happening, or currently happening they just want to do the same story to prove they can do it better.

When you think about it, it was pretty much the same stars if you wanna say AJ Styles is the "John Cena" of Impact.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

It needs to end soon, seriously I don't know how much more of it I can take. I just can't believe anyone can take this whole story line seriously.. it's just so bad that I watch to laugh at it lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Unless Cena give an attitude adjustment to AJ I'm not interested on watching such train wreck. They all suck equally. This whole storyline fucking sucks. 

Claire Lynch did a better job on story telling than these three lame fucks combined. And she isn't even a fucking wrestler ffs.

The fucked up shit is that they're wasting ziggler here instead of building him up slowly towards cashing his brief case. We all know Cena won't lay down for 3 seconds for zigs. So yeah. Waste of time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

I find the storyline funny. It's good to see Cena getting owned every week. I think Ziggler will distract Cena in his match at Survivor Series, leading to Punk retaining the title, so it leads to Cena/Ziggler at TLC. Cena wins at TLC and Ziggler cashes in MITB and becomes World Champion. That would be awesome.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

better than nothin,but all i gotta say is ziggler better come off with the win over cena or im gonna b one angry ziggler mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

As a huge Ziggler mark myself I wouldn't be angry because do you expect him to beat Cena? I sure as hell don't. Besides a loss to Cena could give Ziggler the perfect unpredictable moment to then go on to cash-in MITB.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

*LAURINAITIS*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Nostalgia said:


> I find the storyline funny. It's good to see Cena getting owned every week. I think Ziggler will distract Cena in his match at Survivor Series, leading to Punk retaining the title, so it leads to Cena/Ziggler at TLC. Cena wins at TLC and Ziggler cashes in MITB and becomes World Champion. That would be awesome.


This makes me wonder...Has there ever been a MITB Holder who got to a championship match without cashing in? Then if they lose the match (and don't win the championship), they can just turn the briefcase in for an on-the-spot re-match?


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Emotion Blur said:


> This makes me wonder...Has there ever been a MITB Holder who got to a championship match without cashing in? Then if they lose the match (and don't win the championship), they can just turn the briefcase in for an on-the-spot re-match?



Edge won the inaugural Money in the Bank ladder match back in 2005 and a few months later won the Gold Rush tournament to crown a new #1 contender for Batista's World Heavyweight Title. As well as Daniel Bryan last year, who had his Money in the Bank contract and on the Christmas-themed live episode of Smackdown had a World Title match against Mark Henry.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

John Cena and Dolph Ziggler will not have a PPV match anytime soon. They should settle the score on WWE Main Event! I love that show... and John Cena has yet to be featured there!


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Walk-In said:


> It's not that bad of an angle, really, people just shit on it because A.J. Lee, Vickie Guerrero & John Cena themselves, individually, have so many vocal haters. So when you put them three together, you hear nothing but the negativity from all three parties. You repeat this exact same angle a few years ago using Trish Stratus, Christian & Chris Jericho, & suddenly people are calling it funny or good. We still have time to trade A.J. for a Canadian quarter!


I like Vickie, she's a great heel to me. I'm one of AJ's most vocal supporters on this forum and she is one of my favourite wrestlers in WWE right now. And I'm not a Cena hater by any means.

This storyline is terrible, its completely illogical and makes no sense. It shouldn't even be taking place but unfortunately it is. And no matter how good or bad the performances are from all three people, it will still come off shit because the logical reasoning behind this storyline isn't there.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*

Please just end this storyline...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: AJ/Cena/Vickie Storyline*



Emotion Blur said:


> This makes me wonder...Has there ever been a MITB Holder who got to a championship match without cashing in? Then if they lose the match (and don't win the championship), they can just turn the briefcase in for an on-the-spot re-match?


Don't think so. Daniel Bryan got a #1 Contender's match last year against Mark Henry but lost that match and obviously didn't cash-in afterwards. It is something the WWE hasn't done yet, but something I could see happening at some point in the future. Perhaps even with Ziggler.


----------



## themosayat (Sep 23, 2012)

*the thing I hate most about the "scandal" storyline ...*










What hasn’t really been addressed is why AJ having an “affair” with a wrestler would cause her to resign from her position as GM. What I don’t get is that, hey, remember when AJ got her job? Vince McMahon appointed her as the General Manager Of Raw in the middle of her wedding to a WWE Superstar. What gave him the idea to PUT her in that position? HER RELATIONSHIPS WITH THREE DIFFERENT SUPERSTARS AT ONCE.

So here’s the rundown: If you are married to Edge, commit adultery by making out with Big Show or be a “cougar” for a much younger guy and do some kind of weird sexual blackmail thing to give people opportunities, that’s fine.
If you marry your abusive ex-boyfriend because he told you he loved you, dress up like a superstar because you want him to sleep with you or make out with the fire-murdering monster who has storyline killed one of his exes, that’s also fine.
Have dinner with John Cena once? YOU ARE FIRED!!!

That says less about how WWE treats women, and more about how much of a man-boner Vince McMahon has for John Cena.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: the thing I hate most about the "scandal" storyline ...*

The "creatives" surely are on crack!


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: the thing I hate most about the "scandal" storyline ...*

This has come up several times.

My belief on why they are doing it is that when presented the Claire Lynch story-line, Vince said "We can do it better"; just like he did with the 'previously on' thing. So they dropped all continuity and everything to do this story-line with basically the same people as TNA did, the person in charge and the top face. 

Plus, WWE has never been known for their continuity, they don't care about past.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: the thing I hate most about the "scandal" storyline ...*

you're putting logic into a wwe storyline, this where you're going wrong.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: the thing I hate most about the "scandal" storyline ...*

Pretty much spot on. Just doesn't make sense. If they are wanting to pair Cena and Aj together then just do it and end this storyline, though, I'm not really for putting them together. Face couples aren't as exciting as heel couples.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: the thing I hate most about the "scandal" storyline ...*

If vickie wanted to get aj fired...she succeeded....now what the rest of this shit is about makes no sense.

Yes I know vickie is a heel, but she accomplished her goal, there's no need to continue with the dumb segments unless its aj trying to clear her name.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: the thing I hate most about the "scandal" storyline ...*

Here's the deal. It was made pretty explicitly clear in the "It is what it is" conversation between Mr. McMahon and Cena that nobody in the Board of Directors actually believed AJ & John had an affair. AJ being fired was a result of her being incompetent as GM, the affair was the 'excuse.' 

After the firing, one is supposed to guess that Vickie only persists because she is a small-minded and petty character. Not because it has anything to do with good governance of the WWE's flagship program. 

I'm guessing it will end up with Vickie being proven just as destructive as AJ, and also removed.


----------



## WTFWWE (Apr 10, 2012)

*AJ should just call Vickie a BITCH!/Vickie has wasted potential*

Instead of twisting it around like saying a witch but something that rhymes with it. Imagine the crowd reaction when someone finally calls Vickie a "bitch" stop being so PG about it and just let someone say it and it will get a huge reaction. 

Whether you like it or not Vickie is a great character that is being wasted with no one getting a babyface rub from her (Only heels seem to be getting the rub) trust me WWE could use this character like Jericho got massively over using Stephanie McMahon as his punchline. This is an example of when PG/WWE limits get in the way of something. PG/Fat jokes won't cut it and the crowd don't even react to them anymore.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: AJ should just call Vickie a BITCH!/Vickie has wasted potential*

I'd like it if she were called a bitch,Atleast once.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: AJ should just call Vickie a BITCH!/Vickie has wasted potential*

yeah i think they're building up to it by teasing it so much. Its just annoying the heck out of me, these boundaries that they have set, adults watch this show, probably more closely and often than kids do, why is it still aimed at kids only?


----------



## PrincessEmily (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: AJ should just call Vickie a BITCH!/Vickie has wasted potential*

Isn't bitch pg anyways?


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: AJ should just call Vickie a BITCH!/Vickie has wasted potential*

Aj could call Vicki a female dog instead!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So they both snogged in the ring live on Raw those two so have shagged backstage off camera and this isnt a storyline I mean legit they have banged eachother


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

this feud is starting to pick up. AJ/Ziggler and Cena/Ziggler confrontations are great.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

This feud has driven me to depression. There was a momentary lapse when Dolph Ziggler charged cena through a stall but otherwise I can feel myself aging 10 years every time it plagues my screen. And i'm at the age where I should love cheap shit like this.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

what a fucking bitch.. how many guys she has kissed since joining?? hooker like and another proof that divas in WWE would do anything on and off screen to keep their job.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

This isn't even a question of WWE maintaining continuity with the events of years past...

...this is something that doesn't even maintain continuity with something THIS CHARACTER (AJ) was doing EARLIER THIS YEAR. Augh.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Who will AJ Lee kiss next? :troll


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Who will AJ Lee kiss next? :troll


not you :troll


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Phenomenal One said:


> what a fucking bitch.. how many guys she has kissed since joining?? hooker like and another proof that divas in WWE would do anything on and off screen to keep their job.


Just fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

I shouldn't even need to explain why.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

The only silver lining in this storyline is Ziggler.

AJ still can't act and is still annoying.

Vickie is still annoying and needs to go away.

Cena, I don't know what the fuck he's thinking these days ; he pretty much proved Vickie right in a way ; and he even hurt HIMSELF AND IT'S SOMEHOW ZIGGLER'S FAULT.

This needs to end and it needs to end in a good way for Ziggler but we all know that's not gonna happen ; it'll end with AJ and Cena working together to beat big ol' bad Mr.Ziggles and all can be right again ; then Cena can take AJ on more dates in his wrestling gear.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I can get past the fact that the storyline make no sense. I can get past the fact that Cena is gonna pin Ziggler very soon. I can't get past how much mic time this story has given to Vickie she's one of the worst actors in the WWE and sounds like a drunk child. It's excruciating.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

These segments make me laugh a lot. They're terrible and it passing the suggestion process is beyond me, but damn, I enjoy it like I enjoy watching The Shockmaster debut or Robocop saving Sting. It's stupid and weird, and it's what wrestling storytelling has been like for decades. 

The crowd's reactions, especially the smark-ish crowd in Birmingham, you can tell they're just having fun with it because it's just typical WWE nonsense. Going "OHHHHHHHH" when they show an incriminating video must be a laugh when you're there live.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Stupid.

I'm still at a loss to what they're hoping to accomplish here. Only thing I can think is mixing AJ's fanbase of little girls with Cena's fanbase of little boys to create a super fanbase of all the children under the age of 9.

So we can have you can't see me, skip offs during commercial breaks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This has been a very good story so far and I've enjoyed all the segments that they had so far. It a more mature raunchy story that I really enjoy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

If this ends with AJ Lee being with Ziggler, I am going to break something. # 1 I hate the guy. Also Because when he wins the WHC and she is with him, its going to end exactly like Bryan/AJ Lee. People will say no, but odds are 100% Ziggler gets tired of AJ Lee and than treats her like crap, and will blame her once he loses the WHC. Only way they would work is if Ziggler turns face, and I am serious. Turning AJ Lee heel won't accomplish anything, but another Bryan relationship that will end up in disaster. Also another Cena/Eve rehash with Cena trashing the diva all over the place and looking like a saint. And Kaitlyn & Layla will be all alone in the baby-face department in the division, because they never use Natalya (shame), Fox turns more than a freaking flip-flopper (she sucks anyways), Naomi is stuck in bullshit, Aksana is heel (sexy one in that), Rosa rarely wrestles & a heel, Tamina returned as heel, Vickie is the main woman heel, & Eve is the main diva heel. 

Really the smart way to go if they want to put AJ Lee with Dolph Ziggler (hope they don't in the end) is turn the show-off face. WWE can find a way to do it in the current storyline, regardless of Cena being involved, they just have to be creative.


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

*When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

I'm sure many fans of Cena's swooned over it and wanted to be in her place and all that, but looking at it impartially, it seemed a tad creepy.

Cena pretty much just said "I hope you don't mind" and did it. Did anyone pick up on any cues from AJ that she wanted to be kissed? Could something like that be considered sexual assault (if it weren't scripted)?

I mean yeah, after the fact, AJ jumped him and did it twice as hard, but that's different because by initiating the kiss he gave nonverbal consent.

Obviously there is some double standards to being upset only about this situation. The way AJ jumped onto Kane and kissed him in the past was much more aggressive and she clearly did not get consent from him beforehand.

If we look at the power of the people involved though, it's a bit different. It's harder to perceive Kane as a victim because he's older, stronger, an established part of the roster. AJ is young, weak and still getting her career started.

Had she still been the GM it would be different if Cena kissed her because she could use her authority to punish him for it, but as a (low-ranking, in terms of ring record) diva, she doesn't really have any authority to see him punished for it.

Maybe this is bickering over scraps, because WWE obviously has many cases of assault that happen which would be prosecuted IRL, but usually (because in PG, sex is worse than violence) cases of sexual assault are less frequently done, and they tend to be subtle and with female aggressors.

People would not want to look at Cena as an aggressor here, but it's the most assertive I've seen a male superstar be with a female one in a long time, especially considering the current power imbalance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

Definitely scripted and pre-planned. Almost everything is these days.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

Cena is a man and real man take what they want, when they want.


----------



## s210 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

You realise WWE is scripted bro?


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

I think you may be onto something there.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

It's still real to you dammit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

Of course it was pre-planned and scripted.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

You think?


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

That was some straight rape right der.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

*Cena is such a pimp he just went out there and did it because he felt like it. Simple as that. He tongued that girl that down like it was nothing, then he had her running back for more. She couldn't stand being without him for even a minute. But that's just a regular Monday night for Cena, no'msayin'? That's what happens when you have swag.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

I am sure Kane didn't mind getting his face raped by AJ Lee for 30 seconds (damn that kiss was long), its not like he fought back.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

No, a man kissing a woman without asking for permission is not creepy. It's called having balls. 

And yes, if this were real life, AJ could cry sexual harrassment (even after kissing back), because women can cry sexual harrassment on almost anything a man does these days and have at worst a 50/50 chance of winning the case.


----------



## Domingo (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

Dafuq you talking about??


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

Gandhi said:


> Who will AJ Lee kiss next? :troll


Who's left?






I'm personally hoping it's Dolph Ziggler because then he will have scored with both of the Chickbusters.

Or even if AJ just kisses Kaitlyn, she will have indirectly kissed Vicky Guerrerro, so it's all good.

Perhaps Edge or Big Show?


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

it was outta the blue. Then again thats what AJ's been doing all year.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

This storyline is fodder for the fanfiction crowd. Ziggler is the shining light of this abysmal storyline. I was so glad when he set AJ's desperate ass straight with that speech.


----------



## ABS0LUTERAGE (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*

I think people forget their watching almost a soap opera every week. Most of the wrestlers are more focused on their acting then in-ring performance.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm glad I've missed a enormous chunk of it, but Ziggler fans should be happy to see he's getting more quality mic time that deviates away from the normal act with Vickie by his side. 

Also, despite the angle itself being largely crap it actually has potential to eventuate to something much better with Ziggler and Cena if they can play their all the participants properly (and maybe AJ as well).


----------



## Vec-Tron (Jun 21, 2012)

No. No. No. It turns out Ziggles was in Cena's room when he put out the do not disturb sign. And, it was Vickie's room A.J. walked to in her robe. It's all an elaborate cover up.


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*



ABS0LUTERAGE said:


> I think people forget their watching almost a soap opera every week. Most of the wrestlers are more focused on their acting then in-ring performance.


Yeah but this is Dolph Ziggler. Why compare the heights of towers and mountains?



Shawn Morrison said:


> it was outta the blue. Then again thats what AJ's been doing all year.


Actually in 2010 she had Cody Rhodes and Primo, then Hornswoggle and Daniel Bryan in 2011, then CM Punk and Kane and Cena in 2012. Bringing her total to 7 as far as I'm aware.

Anyone know if she was tonguewrestling back in FCW? We need that footage.


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: When John kissed AJ, was there consent given before-hand?*



RevolverSnake said:


> Cena is a man and real man take what they want, when they want.


Even sex? But that's rape 



s210 said:


> You realise WWE is scripted bro?


Yes, but in the PG era WWE usually doesn't script sexual assaults of men against women.

Especially if it's Cena, the top face of the company, doing the assault.



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Of course it was pre-planned and scripted.


Yeah I know, that's not the point here. It's like if Cena went and hit a girl. TBH I can't even remember the last time even a heel did anything violent or sexual to a woman without her permission. What's the most recent thing anyone can remember?



Dice Darwin said:


> No, a man kissing a woman without asking for permission is not creepy. It's called having balls.


Sometimes stuff that takes balls to do is still creepy and a crime.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

The only good thing about this angle is that it's giving Ziggler the chance to shine and boy is he shining right now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I have never in my life asked a girl if I could kiss her before doing so. What the fuck? Where are these people coming from? Have you actually ever been outside, off the computer & in the real world? :lol

Attempting to kiss a girl without asking permission first is creepy & a crime. Who knew!?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*tyciol* amusing himself/herself, I see.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

tyciol said:


> Who's left?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video man,Nice stuff.I'd also like it if AJ apologized to Kaitlyn and told her she loved her and started kissing her live on RAW for 2 minutes straight "enough for me to wank"



wrestlinggameguy said:


> not you :troll


Shuuuudaaaap! She does want to kiss me! And she will! You just watch!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Backstage News On AJ & Cena Teaming Up*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...hoto_of_CM_Punk_and_Lita_on_Thanksgiving.html



> - WWE officials had been building towards a mixed tag match with John Cena and AJ Lee vs. Vickie Guerrero and Dolph Ziggler but with Tamina Snuka being introduced into the storyline, she may end up being Ziggler's partner.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

The angle reached a new low on Smackdown yesterday. If it has been cleared up that AJ and Cena didn't have an affair, then why does it matter if they like each other now? Aren't they both single? They just need to move on and focus solely on the feud between Ziggler and Cena. The whole Vicki/AJ thing has run it's course.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On AJ & Cena Teaming Up*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...hoto_of_CM_Punk_and_Lita_on_Thanksgiving.html


Fuck that. I want Cena and Ziggler one on one. Ziggler's been in enough pointless mix tag matches in his time (WrestleMania 27) and I don't want to see another that only wastes his talents.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

I cringe when vicky came out with dolph it's not fair for him when that type of shit happens lol oh well he got the typical cena treatment


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The writers are at an all time low. For the last month they've been saying AJ needed to resign because she "fraternized" with male talent. Then Vickie, her replacement, walks out with Ziggler on Smackdown this week.

I mean, at least try WWE.


----------



## PAULHEYMANGUY (Sep 15, 2012)

*Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

This has to be one of the most pointless stories I have seen on WWE TV in such a long time, it just makes no sense.
The only sense it makes to me is that they are protecting John Cena for Road to Wrestlemania.

But seriously this is so stupid, it makes no sense.

For a start who gives a shit whether Cena and AJ have a relationship, literally nobody cares and im sick of WWE have heels turn this in to some kind of major story line. What WWE fails to realise is that nobody gives a shit.

I totally take my hat off to the WWE for trying to make more than one major feud at a time keeping with Sheamus, Big Show, CM Punk, Cena and Ryback.

But there are so many people on the roster who deserve some time and instead we have to watch this stupid story infold every week, with WWE trying to shock the audience when in actual fact ...... nobody gives a shit.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

It couldn't be further from pointless. It's giving fuel for the Cena/Ziggler feud.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

something to make Cena a sympathetic character, especially if they pair AJ Lee with Ziggler (disgusting). It would make him look everyone is against him and a loner with bad luck than, boom he wins Rumble/Elimination Chamber than has his long waited re-match with The Rock and he finally defeats his demons after almost two years not being on the top and he finally beat The Rock something that has bothering him since he lost to him. His glory days has returned and a new era has come to the form of John Cena :lelbron


----------



## Shad Gaspard (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

It gives Dolph Ziggler a main event storyline. That in itself turned this from a clusterfuck to a good feud.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

Cena wants us to know that he's tapping dat ass :jordan2


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

They did this with Zack Ryder, he got popular, they had him team up with Cena, then he was cast aside. AJ got popular now they've teamed her up with Cena and will be cast aside.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

Maybe Vince jerks off to it. The whole thing needs to stop AJ should be going after the divas title and John Cena just needs to leave the company I dont want to see him hogging the spotlight


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Im disappointed we never got a sex tape with Cena and AJ


----------



## s210 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

Its for their female audience.

...The young girl gets saved by superman and they fall in love kinda shit...


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

I don't think it's as bad as everyone is saying. I see it as a plus for Ziggler, he gets to feud with John Cena and elevate himself into the main event sphere. Quite frankly I'm happy to see a Diva doing something, the Eve/Layla/kaitlyn feud went down the pan with the poor quality of matches they have been putting on. Another musing point is watching the Cena fangirls rage because he kissed Aj. It's appealing to females, which is why most males hate it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

It serves multiple purposes.

1. It keeps Cena out of the WWE title picture. He can be a main eventer without tangling with Punk.
2. It fuels the Ziggler/Cena feud.
3. It keeps the most over diva on the roster with significant TV time.
4. It allows Ziggler to get the most mic time he's ever had. It allows them to see what he's capable of before giving him his title reign.
5. It gives a long term storyline for the RAW to be anchored around.

Good or bad, depending on how you look at the actual execution, the idea around it serves a great many of purposes.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

A.J. is over [whether u want to admit it or not] and anything thats over with the Audience [ryder,bret hart, a.j, cancer] they need to prop cena up next to it and say "look guys, cena is so cool" its disgusting and shameful, knowing that ziggler may get some attention outta this is the only thing im lookin forward for, even though there are millions of better ways to get him exposure..


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*



s210 said:


> Its for their female audience.
> 
> ...The young girl gets saved by superman and they fall in love kinda shit...


Exactly. They're trying to do the whole "Cena is sensitive guy" type of thing. Doing things, that if they were to happen on a studio audience TV show, you'd hear girls in audience be like "awwww"


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

septurum said:


> The angle reached a new low on Smackdown yesterday. If it has been cleared up that AJ and Cena didn't have an affair, then why does it matter if they like each other now? Aren't they both single? They just need to move on and focus solely on the feud between Ziggler and Cena. The whole Vicki/AJ thing has run it's course.


It never had a course.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

Umm im pretty sure no one thinks Cena is 'cooler' because he kissed AJ.  The point is that the casuals enjoy the angle,s pecially the women audience. I'm good because we get to see Ziggler in the main angle of the show, and Ziggler vs Cena is a good feud.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

Urghhhh anything but Cena


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

I'm probably one of the very few who not only see how the plot can help several of the people in the storyline but genuinely likes it and finds it entertaining. Sometimes it's frustrating going on a wrestling forum because of all the pessimism, the deprecating humor, the smarky smark condescending tones, the gloomy moods on here, people complaining about little segments that are meant to be funny and non-serious yet depicted as senseless, waste of time, ruining the WWE, etc. 

I like to enjoy technical wrestling matches, good matches, serious promos, logical booking as the next guy but I'm not gonna act like we never had wacky & random things in wrestling that were fun & enjoyable. You just have to be a 12 year old again instead of a grumpy middle aged know-it all that says "zomggggg Punk is horriabull now!!! Team Hell No iz ruined wahhhh"

All of this isn't directed to you but just a vent in general.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage News On AJ & Cena Teaming Up*



Nostalgia said:


> Fuck that. I want Cena and Ziggler one on one. Ziggler's been in enough pointless mix tag matches in his time (WrestleMania 27) and I don't want to see another that only wastes his talents.


Calm down, it's just for a Raw episode.


----------



## MovedManc (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*

It's keeping Cena away from the title, it's giving Ziggler the chance to shine and it's putting AJ on my TV.... pointless my ass, this is shaping up to be my favourite feud of the year.


...but yeah, the actual storyline is pretty bad.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena knows 50 no's and a yes ..means yes

apparently AJ has become the Trish of our day..dating every guy she sees


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

cena and aj sex tape confirmed.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

I wonder what Vince HONESTLY thinks about this storyline. Personally i'd rather watch a family of baby Pandas slaughtered one by one than watch another second of this hell on earth but I wonder what HE thinks. Especially after he's already cracked one off over AJ, is it still an interesting angle then Vince?!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The most hilarious thing of this entire story is seeing the AJ/Cena fan girls fight with the AJ/Punk fangirls on social media.

Long drawn out, multiple hour fights, on who and why had better kisses.

So I guess Vince wins again.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> Cena knows 50 no's and a yes ..means yes
> 
> apparently AJ has become the Trish of our day..dating every guy she sees


Sad how WWE treats people the fans like. Guys like AJ, obviously her tonguing as much of the roster as possible for flimsy (OOC obvs and IC dolph said why) reasons at best. Sad, but such is how the wheel turns.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The Vicke/AJ angle is terrible and needs to end. Let Dolph/Cena carry it on.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Waiting on this horrible storyline to end so that AJ and Dolph can move on to much better things (AJ/Eve feud and Ziggler's WHC title run).


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The *#SWERVE* will be when AJ kisses Vickie.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm still waiting for AJ to either wrestle or gtfo. All these storylines about who she is messing with is getting tiring. Hopefully, they just focus on Dolph/Cena and AJ wrestles or does ANYTHING besides talk, have an authority role, or be involved in some stupid "scandal" angle.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm fine with this storyline if all of this leads to Dolph Ziggler getting major main event push and Ric Flair becoming new RAW GM.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Ziggler is making this passable and it's getting him mic time which is helping immensely, can't complain.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

So the mixed tag team match sounds to me like a way to end the relationship storyline which I'm ok with. I don't see cena and aj "dating" likewise, I don't see aj turning on cena at all for dolph. So once that match happens the relationship scandal stuff is over and Cena and dolph can continue on in a real feud


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

people will get over this story-line once Cena wins the Rumble/Elimination Chamber (EC most likely) and than goes to WM 29 to have a re-match with The Rock and win the WWE Championship, erasing his demons of his defeat of last year to The Great One and finally winning championship for almost nearly 2 years.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

smackdown1111 said:


> So the mixed tag team match sounds to me like a way to end the relationship storyline which I'm ok with. I don't see cena and aj "dating" likewise, I don't see aj turning on cena at all for dolph. So once that match happens the relationship scandal stuff is over and Cena and dolph can continue on in a real feud


...and AJ can also start focusing on wrestling someone. They should make her wrestle while she is still getting pops.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> ...and AJ can also start focusing on wrestling someone. They should make her wrestle while she is still getting pops.


This 1000 times over.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Dunk20 said:


> ...and AJ can also start focusing on wrestling someone. They should make her wrestle while she is still getting pops.


Yeah she's over, now it's time to carry that over to actual matches. With AJ wrestling, people will start to care about Divas matches again, at least for a bit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> It serves multiple purposes.
> 
> 1. It keeps Cena out of the WWE title picture. He can be a main eventer without tangling with Punk.
> 2. It fuels the Ziggler/Cena feud.
> ...


1. Where is it said that every feud Cena is in has to be the main event?
2. This worries me because its looking more and more like Dolph is losing and made to look like a fool.
3. She's a diva-she doesn't require nor warrant significant air time. She could go away forever and it wouldn't affect anything, that's how useless she is.
4. I agree, I just wish it was under better circumstances.
5. Raw doesn't need to be anchored around a story like this. Its shit, makes zero sense, is horrendously acted and is just terrible in every way. Shouldn't the long term story be Rock's title match at the Rumble? Seems to me that would be the logical one to go with, or something revolving around the title to build up its importance so that Rock can fly with it. That is gonna draw big money. This story, on the other hand, will be lucky if it draws flies to its aroma of crap.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

There's one thing I don't get, or may have missed

Why is Cena going out with AJ such a scandal in the first place? Two people who work with each other are going out. Big deal. I don't understand why it's so bad?

Apart from that, I fast forwarded most of this story until AJ went into the locker room. That was awesome.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

I definitely agree with those who want this to end already. It's all just laughable really, as much as it is pointless. AJ's only had one live match since she's been a Diva again, and they're wasting time on this stupid mess all for the fact of Cena being involved.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> There's one thing I don't get, or may have missed
> 
> Why is Cena going out with AJ such a scandal in the first place? Two people who work with each other are going out. Big deal. I don't understand why it's so bad?


That's the problem: this storyline makes no fucking sense. That's the main reason why its so bad.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

For those that are hoping for women in WWE to be prominent again, I have to bring up the point that the wrestling aspect is something that will not do it (at least in the short term). I don't think it's impossible to bring relevance back to it but it will take time and a lot of patience to make people care about it. It's not so much as overexposing the ring aspect like they've done in the past but rather make people _want_ to see people like AJ duke it out in the ring with another diva. You know, proper build and all that.

Also, I'm getting the impression that people are overrating her abilities in-ring. I think she'll be pretty good, but she certainly isn't the mana of women's wrestling some are drumming her up to be.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*



KO Bossy said:


> 1. Where is it said that every feud Cena is in has to be the main event?
> 2. This worries me because its looking more and more like Dolph is losing and made to look like a fool.
> 3. She's a diva-she doesn't require nor warrant significant air time. She could go away forever and it wouldn't affect anything, that's how useless she is.
> 4. I agree, I just wish it was under better circumstances.
> 5. Raw doesn't need to be anchored around a story like this. Its shit, makes zero sense, is horrendously acted and is just terrible in every way. Shouldn't the long term story be Rock's title match at the Rumble? Seems to me that would be the logical one to go with, or something revolving around the title to build up its importance so that Rock can fly with it. That is gonna draw big money. This story, on the other hand, will be lucky if it draws flies to its aroma of crap.


1. Are you suggesting that the #1 guy and face of the company would logically not be in the main event scene? Put aside our dislike for Cena's character.
2. And how would that be different than everything up to this point, barring two clean victories over Orton? At least it's now against a #1 guy.
3. Just because you don't like the divas or AJ, does not mean that the WWE don't see her as the top representative of that division and the most over they've had for quite some time. She's the John Cena for the teenage girls. They're pushing their two most over entertainers of each gender into a single storyline trying to capitalize (and like always, trying to get Cena some face rub).
4. Sparring with Cena and Miz is good for him, IMO. Any other mic time would be meaningless compared to this top tier involvement he's getting.
5. How do you push a Rock storyline when Rock isn't around to push it? 

In an ideal world the WWE title would be the main storyline and the champion would be the #1 guy in the company. This is reality however, Cena is still the #1 guy, the #1 draw and will remain in the main event whether he's involved in a title chase or not. Since this is the reality of the WWE as evidenced by the past year of Cena main eventing PPV after PPV without the title, this is the best possible scenario they could play out regardless of the content of the storyline (which I myself said was lackluster).


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Crusade said:


> That's the problem: this storyline makes no fucking sense. That's the main reason why its so bad.


It makes sense in an awkward 10 year old kind of way, back when two people would like each other but be too ashamed/embarrassed to ever admit it.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

This whole story is a hot mess and it all seems very rushed. Kissing John Cena must be like kissing a big wet bucket of clay.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena started dating A.J. post divorce and post A.J. being fired from her manager duties. We've got a single guys in his early 30s dating a single woman in her mid 20s.

This is a scandal somehow?

To add insult to injury, the person leading the witch hunt has made her entire career out of inappropriate sexual relations with employees while put in a manager role. It isn't like an All American Asshole like Kurt Angle or some militaristic "family values" obsessed group like Right To Censor is behind it. It isn't like a religious fanatic like Bray Wyatt is feuding. No, you've got the Prime Time Pornstar, The Showoff and Vickie "I've slept with every male heel on Smackdown" Guerrero being the force of the persecution. I know people say that the hypocrisy is a perfect heel move but this angle isn't intelligent nor nuanced enough to go that route. This is just sloppy and logically incoherent filler.

Rumor has it that John Cena hates 3 hour RAW and the SuperShow concept and has smashed the company for going in the wrong direction and this Love Angle is a punishment angle. Well, the only people truly being punished are the fans. Especially paying ones who had to sit through nearly 20 minutes of this at a supposed Big 4 PPV.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Why on earth are they insisting on going with the whole Cena AJ crap?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> 1. Are you suggesting that the #1 guy and face of the company would logically not be in the main event scene? Put aside our dislike for Cena's character.


You can still be in a high caliber feud without it requiring the main event slot each and every single month. The main event can be any of the top guys battling it out. It doesn't need to revolve around one guy-the fact that it does now is the WWE's choice, and part of the reason so few new stars are being created.



Bob the Jobber said:


> 2. And how would that be different than everything up to this point, barring two clean victories over Orton? At least it's now against a #1 guy.


Ziggler needs to win-the guy is gonna be the next WHC. Why would you have him lose and give a victory that will be completely meaningless to the #1 face, when for Ziggler it could mean a whole new level in terms of his career?



Bob the Jobber said:


> 3. Just because you don't like the divas or AJ, does not mean that the WWE don't see her as the top representative of that division and the most over they've had for quite some time. She's the John Cena for the teenage girls. They're pushing their two most over entertainers of each gender into a single storyline trying to capitalize (and like always, trying to get Cena some face rub).


Men will always be the driving force in wrestling. The divas division, entertaining when it was the women's division, is now a complete and utter joke. As you say, she's the John Cena for the teenage girls. The teenage girls who watch are a pretty minute demographic. Why exactly would anyone give a fuck about appealing to them? You can't please everybody, and that's the WWE's biggest problem. They are trying to appeal to every single little possible demographic instead of focusing on one or two things and doing them amazingly. Punk for the marks and adult males, Cena for the women and kids, Hornswoggle and Santino for the really little kids, AJ for the teenage girls, Carstyerio for the Mexicans, PTP/Kofi/Truth for the African Americans, Trips/Taker/Shawn for the nostalgia buffs, Rock for the Hollywood connections, etc. They need to stop devoting so much air time to appeal to such small demographics and just work towards the bigger picture.



Bob the Jobber said:


> 4. Sparring with Cena and Miz is good for him, IMO. Any other mic time would be meaningless compared to this top tier involvement he's getting.


This is a sad time for the WWE, when unless its in the main event, what you do doesn't matter. Ridiculous.



Bob the Jobber said:


> 5. How do you push a Rock storyline when Rock isn't around to push it?


Lots of things. They did all of those best of Raw vignettes for the 1000th episode for months. This is Rock's first title match in over 10 years-start building up showing his past big wins, then his title wins. Bring out legends like Mick and whatnot and have them build up the hype around just how great a competitor Rock is. Have him say "I remember our I Quit match from the '99 Rumble where he split my head open with a dozen chair shots, this man will do absolutely anything to win the title and I've experienced it. In fact, these stitches are living proof that when the title is involved, Rock will stop at nothing." Build up the mystique about just how much Rock amps up his game when its for the title. Do interviews with Rock and Jim Ross where Rock can show his serious side like he did with Austin leading up to WM 17. Have him appear via satellite, if its needed. There are so many ways you can build up Rock's big title match while not having him physically be there in the building in front of the crowd. 

Or fuck, maybe they could devote some of the air time for this bullshit story to some of the other talent on the roster? A Cena/Ziggler feud is absolutely fine, but they don't need all the extra crap attached to it right now.



Bob the Jobber said:


> In an ideal world the WWE title would be the main storyline and the champion would be the #1 guy in the company. This is reality however, Cena is still the #1 guy, the #1 draw and will remain in the main event whether he's involved in a title chase or not. Since this is the reality of the WWE as evidenced by the past year of Cena main eventing PPV after PPV without the title, this is the best possible scenario they could play out regardless of the content of the storyline (which I myself said was lackluster).


As I've already said, they CAN choose to go in another direction, but they are so afraid of taking even one egg out of the Cena basket that they will bank on him and him alone. That's the WWE's fault. Just have a Cena/Ziggler feud-what's the point of attaching all the rest of this crap to it when ultimately it will mean absolutely nothing and be forgotten within a week of it ending?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

What can we expect from the Cena/AJ love angle tonight on Raw???


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> What can we expect from the Cena/AJ love angle tonight on Raw???


Hopefully Ziggler owning Cena again while AJ looks on in shock.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



Stall_19 said:


> I don't understand how people connect Dolph/AJ? Seems like an odd combination.


What did it for me was that segment where Ziggler came up to AJ, wrapped his arm around her, and said something like "C'mon AJ...we all know what you like to do around here" or...something like that. She looked up at him all nervous like she had some guilty secret she's hiding and he just keeps that smug smirk on his face. Not to mention AJ has been more emotionally involved around Dolph so it wouldn't surprise me if there was an actual connection with those characters.



Nostalgia said:


> Hopefully Ziggler owning Cena again while AJ looks on in shock.


This.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Hopefully the storyline ends tonight.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I predict this storyline will come to an end when AJ hands a doctor's note to Vince. It's from her gynecologist and he has diagnosed her with extreme vaginal chafing :cena2


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Ziggler is like a 5th grade boy in this situation. In which he berates and scolds a girl when in secret he actually has a crush on her. I think it's been made pretty clear from the promo he cut last Monday and the one on Smackdown. I think we're in for a swerve unless Vince changes his mind at the last minute which is entirely possible of course.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

skyman101 said:


> Hopefully the storyline ends tonight.


I doubt it. It will most likely come to a head at TLC.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Gooker 2012 right here.

At least we haven't had anybody texting themselves in this one.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

I just really hope this isnt a huge coverup for AJ being pregnant or something. That would suuuuuuuuck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LoMein said:


> I just really hope this isnt a huge coverup for AJ being pregnant or something. That would suuuuuuuuck.


That would be perfect! AJ has Cena's baby and in 25 years the baby goes on to replace Cena as face of the company in a Father v Son main event at Wrestlemania :cena2

:vince2


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

I would like to quote Ziggler on this: Get this piece of trash off TV and fucking take Vickie with you AJ. 

You don't need an old woman and a cringeworthy child to sustain a fucking feud between Cena and Ziggler.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> I wonder who will she fuck next.
> 
> Kaitlyn = Check
> Daniel Bryan = Check
> ...


So, AJ be pimpin' and Cena is just the next conquest? I can see this angle is all for femme empowerment as well as some equality. Now if only fans would cheer her for using men like they do casanova types.

Mic Check


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

JY57 said:


> that awkward huh? My guess (not even seeing it) is they are playing Cena being uncomfortable & awkward toward her, going to the friend zone territory. The guy was all over Eve's face earlier this year.


Some girls take charge physically. Others try looks. Ugh, i shouldnt even start this convo.

Mic Check


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Get that bitch AJ out of my TV screen*



Perfect.Insanity said:


> From what I've seen (which ain't much) Eve pulls better acts than AJ and that by a fucking mile. AJ is a cringe worthy child that makes me facepalm every time she opens her mouth. Her face expressions and body language are a complete joke. Let's just say I don't want to insult anyones intelligence for believing this piece of trash can act to save her life.
> 
> And of course Eve is hotter than AJ (thought that was obvious)
> 
> I've got no problem with people liking her, but this over-praising of hers is laughable.


:kobe

To the whole thing


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Get that bitch AJ out of my TV screen*



HEELKris said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shaq:StephenA


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> Many mixed opinions of a kiss last night. My apologies, my emotions got the best of me and 1moment overshadowed a gr8 match. Never again.
> 
> John Cena ‏@JohnCena
> ...


-


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

This storyline needs to seriously fucking die in a hole. I've hated it since day one but at least I found SOMETHING to look forward to even if it was just the ridiculousness of it. Now I'm just tired of it and want it to end. I seriously hope at the very latest that its all over by TLC.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the last two RAWs have proven they absolutely can't make a Cena/AJ romance work. The two are like complete strangers with each other, and Cena's kissing is cringeworthy.

Either let AJ go off on her own, or drop Cena and Vickie and keep her with Dolph. That's the only outcome I see working.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

The only reason this storyline has lasted so long is probably because of Cena's and AJ's personal relationship behind the scenes. You guys have seen it before, girlfriends of wrestlers quickly get promoted and featured on main cards until they break up where they are then demoted or fired like Mickie James was with Cena and Beth was with Punk.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Obvious storyline is obvious*



Headliner said:


> Ziggler's segment seemed to be a subtle hint. They can easily build off that.


I agree. I almost thought they were like a couple when AJ went to Ziggler's locker that spilled into a backstage brawl.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

jaymo123 said:


> The only reason this storyline has lasted so long is probably because of Cena's and AJ's personal relationship behind the scenes. You guys have seen it before, girlfriends of wrestlers quickly get promoted and featured on main cards until they break up where they are then demoted or fired like Mickie James was with Cena and Beth was with Punk.


Since when were Cena and AJ going out in real life? And AJ's stock has been rising for a long time now.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

^ It was only rumored last I read, because he had sent her a tweet months back (she didn't respond to it though).



Ithil said:


> I think the last two RAWs have proven they absolutely can't make a Cena/AJ romance work. The two are like complete strangers with each other, and Cena's kissing is cringeworthy.
> 
> Either let AJ go off on her own


I definitely agree. There hasn't been such vile kissing since Edge/Lita. She needs to be as far away from him as possible.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

They should just put her with Punk or have her valet Team Hell No, uf they want her outside of divas division, least there is history there and she had good chemistry with all 3 (even though I hated AJ Lee/Bryan)


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

JY57 said:


> -


Friend zoning soon. I think this is the most likely outcome to end it. Only time will tell.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

jaymo123 said:


> The only reason this storyline has lasted so long is probably because of Cena's and AJ's personal relationship behind the scenes.


Judging by the way they kiss...I don't think they have one.

And that doesn't make any sense anyway because it's not like AJ just started on a push. Ending Raws, refereeing championship matches, being involved in a story with the WWE Champion, and being GM of Raw all happened long before this dumb story with Cena.

She was involved in a story with Punk for example (and sometimes still is, quite frankly) for a longer period of time than Cena. And I doubt there's anything going on there in real life.

I don't get why it always has to be a real life thing just because WWE likes a female they have.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

JY57 said:


> They should just put her with Punk or have her valet Team Hell No, uf they want her outside of divas division, least there is history there and she had good chemistry with all 3 (even though I hated AJ Lee/Bryan)


Also her and Cena have literally no on screen chemistry, it couldn't be more awkward if they tried.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

jaymo123 said:


> The only reason this storyline has lasted so long is probably because of Cena's and AJ's personal relationship behind the scenes. You guys have seen it before, girlfriends of wrestlers quickly get promoted and featured on main cards until they break up where they are then demoted or fired like Mickie James was with Cena and Beth was with Punk.


Yeah, their personal relationship, that's why they kiss like they've just met 20 seconds ago.

Give me a break.


----------



## Stone Cold X (Jun 26, 2002)

Ithil said:


> Yeah, their personal relationship, *that's why they kiss like they've just met 20 seconds ago.
> 
> Give me a break.*


Ya know, I couldn't have said it better. That kiss last night on RAW made them look like they dated only 5 seconds ago, whilist, last week was more steamier than this. What the fuck did I just watch? :no:

:cuss:

That being said, even if I don't like AJ for her 5 year old attitude, I think she looks H.O.T. Especially last night. Hot. Hot. Hot.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

It doesn't help that Cena isn't even human, to the naked eye, anymore. He's just this cartoon character with no logic or sense, his character is this childish moron who has no social ability or human reasoning. All that's in his brain are bad jokes that make no sense given the conversation, and a list of cheap pops to do.

No one can have a convincing onscreen relationship with that.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

moonmop said:


> Judging by the way they kiss...I don't think they have one.
> 
> And that doesn't make any sense anyway because it's not like AJ just started on a push. Ending Raws, refereeing championship matches, being involved in a story with the WWE Champion, and being GM of Raw all happened long before this dumb story with Cena.
> 
> ...


These never make sense as you said. AJ was going to get that big push in the division regardless of if this storyline with Cena was happening or not. This storyline was reported based off two things none of which have anything to do with AJ or those two dating in real life: They needed to give Cena something to do before he gets the WWE Championship from the Rock at Wrestlemania and this has always been rumored to be based off Cena's divorce from his wife. You know how WWE likes to poke fun at its talent sometimes, Cena is no different even if he is the top dog.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Honestly, I'm not sure what they should do with AJ at this point. She's gone from the most over woman on the roster to the central character of the company's worst current storyline. What's worse is that they've kept her out of the ring, where she's really got some ability. That's unfortunate, because you're stripping AJ of a great way to get the fans on her side. Right now, she comes off as an oversexed, unstable bitch.



Crusade said:


> Also her and Cena have literally no on screen chemistry, it couldn't be more awkward if they tried.


Yeah, but I think I'd feel that way with any romantic angle involving Cena, because...



Ithil said:


> It doesn't help that Cena isn't even human, to the naked eye, anymore. He's just this cartoon character with no logic or sense, his character is this childish moron who has no social ability or human reasoning. All that's in his brain are bad jokes that make no sense given the conversation, and a list of cheap pops to do.
> *
> No one can have a convincing onscreen relationship with that.*


100% correct. Cena's such a comic book character that any overt sexuality on his part comes off as...wrong somehow. It's like watching things get really sexy with a character like Captain America. I don't want to see that.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

lol this is funny

But anyway after those tweets from Cena claiming it was a mistake I really do see the friend zoning thing next week. It will be glorious when he does that to her, I just hope she isn't out for revenge. I want this done.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

What a dumbass bunch of writers.

When I see, Cena making those tweets about not letting that happen again, logic would dictate that might lead to him letting AJ down next week, and then she goes crazy on him or whatever and helps Ziggler beat him at the PPV. Which means she joins Ziggler. That would seems plausible because it's a bit out of left field for them to be making out and sucking face 2 weeks in a row and then all of a sudden Cena going...oh yeah...never mind. Looks like a plot point in a story.

But, I know it's not. Because it's obvious they're not turning AJ heel. So that's it. Story now likely over. Annnnnnnnd....what was the point?

I must say there is literally no step up from Gerwitz. It might even be a step down.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So AJ snogs Cena again after his match I guess this is gonna be a big love angle fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

When Cena beat Dolph i just couldn't fucking believe it. All this damn time put into it, the backstage assault, all the momentum Ziggler had just for him to be beaten on a meaningless episode of Raw. You can say they'll have Ziggler win at the ppv, but really whats the point of a ppv match when the face has already won pretty easily anyways? The whole pay off of a feud is for the face to overcome and get vengeance, well Cena's already done that, its over.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

David Banner said:


> When Cena beat Dolph i just couldn't fucking believe it. All this damn time put into it, the backstage assault, all the momentum Ziggler had just for him to be beaten on a meaningless episode of Raw. You can say they'll have Ziggler win at the ppv, but really whats the point of a ppv match when the face has already won pretty easily anyways? The whole pay off of a feud is for the face to overcome and get vengeance, well Cena's already done that, its over.


Yeah, they had all that momentum for Ziggler only for it not be followed up fpalm.

So frustrating to be a fan when things like this happen.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

moonmop said:


> What a dumbass bunch of writers.
> 
> When I see, Cena making those tweets about not letting that happen again, logic would dictate that might lead to him letting AJ down next week, and then she goes crazy on him or whatever and helps Ziggler beat him at the PPV. Which means she joins Ziggler. That would seems plausible because it's a bit out of left field for them to be making out and sucking face 2 weeks in a row and then all of a sudden Cena going...oh yeah...never mind. Looks like a plot point in a story.
> 
> ...


That's like the only way to do it if they don't turn AJ heel which I don't think they will either. Unless you want to think maybe it is Cena they turn heel here (lol ya right). The love story between them has to end somehow and Cena letting her down seems the way to go. But then again, with them writing it that she likes him a lot, how is their not repercussions from AJ's side? It's just a mess.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So all those times AJ was saying Vickie was a liar, and saying all the evidence was fake, so it turns out AJ was the liar? Doesn't that make AJ kind of a heel? Because they was having an affair wasn't they? So John and AJ was lying to everyone the whole time? seems kinda heelish to me.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

David Banner said:


> So all those times AJ was saying Vickie was a liar, and saying all the evidence was fake, so it turns out AJ was the liar? Doesn't that make AJ kind of a heel? Because they was having an affair wasn't they? So John and AJ was lying to everyone the whole time? seems kinda heelish to me.


Well Cena did it to shut Vickie's mouth and then AJ reciprocated hence they are together. But this storyline is completely a mess and now there is a possibility Cena is just gonna friend zone AJ which means this whole storyline (if you didn't know already) was utterly pointless.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*WWE.COM: Do John Cena's Relationships Leave Him the Most Vulnerable?*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-11-26/are-john-cenas-relationships-his-weaknesses



> *Do John Cena's relationships leave him the most vulnerable?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

:lol

That's the most awkward looking kiss I've ever seen.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

moonmop said:


> :lol
> 
> That's the most awkward looking kiss I've ever seen.


I really hope thats not how John actually kisses. That looked like his first time kissing a girl in his life.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

David Banner said:


> I really hope thats not how John actually kisses. That looked like his first time kissing a girl in his life.


Maybe it was his first kiss ever :rock4


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

moonmop said:


> :lol
> 
> That's the most awkward looking kiss I've ever seen.


not going to lie they look like brother & sister to me. At least with Punk, Bryan, and even Kane you can see the sexual tension & chemistry.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee
> Some controversy over Vickie’s RawActive Poll. These things never happened when I was GM.


not directly involved with story. first Bryan and now AJ Lee along with the obvious trending mentioned on the show. but maybe that poll was intentional to be rigged to give ammo to cause Vickie's job to be danger. Here comes another GM storyline *sigh*, which ends in either Flair or Johnny taking over (I would think)


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

He's gonna end up being with some other diva and send Aj to ziggler! Ohhh I dunno but yes it looked like not only his first kiss but also that he was
Thinking "when does she stop this is icky"


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh come on, Cena was clearly disgusted he had to kiss AJ and not Vickie.

:delrio


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

JY57 said:


> not directly involved with story. first Bryan and now AJ Lee along with the obvious trending mentioned on the show. but maybe that poll was intentional to be rigged to give ammo to cause Vickie's job to be danger. Here comes another GM storyline *sigh*, which ends in either Flair or Johnny taking over (I would think)


That's WWE for you now and days. They don't know what to do with their talent anymore and it shows. I've never seen WWE as low as it has been the last few months. I know rehash of story lines are bound to happen, but its getting worse than ever before. Obviously I don't know what management/bookers are feeling like, but if I had to judge from the recent booking of shows this job looks more like a chore than a dream or whatever. Some of the talent seem kind of in that same mindset to me IMO. Every week it is just going downhill and getting worse.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

smackdown1111 said:


> That's WWE for you now and days. They don't know what to do with their talent anymore and it shows. I've never seen WWE as low as it has been the last few months. I know rehash of story lines are bound to happen, but its getting worse than ever before. Obviously I don't know what management/bookers are feeling like, but if I had to judge from the recent booking of shows this job looks more like a chore than a dream or whatever. Some of the talent seem kind of in that same mindset to me IMO. Every week it is just going downhill and getting worse.


its the main reason why and the length of the show I now only watch the beginning of the show & the ending of the show and just read the results of the rest. To be honest thats is the only two parts WWE only care about and puts some effort at least anyways


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

JY57 said:


> its the main reason why and the length of the show I now only watch the beginning of the show & the ending of the show and just read the results of the rest. To be honest thats is the only two parts WWE only care about and puts some effort at least anyways


As someone who has never been one to complain too much even if a show wasn't all that great, I would still find positives. Now I just struggle to find anything going good and you're right, the 3 hour shows don't help. I guess you could say the Shield is a breath of fresh air, but I view this an exact replica of Nexus with less members. And if I'm a betting man in the end, they will be destroyed by Ryback as Nexus was by Cena. Just no creativity or thought anymore.

Edit: The day the creative team gives a flying fuck again is probably the day Cena turns heel. Then it is a whole new ball game.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

smackdown1111 said:


> As someone who has never been one to complain too much even if a show wasn't all that great, I would still find positives. Now I just struggle to find anything going good and you're right, the 3 hour shows don't help. I guess you could say the Shield is a breath of fresh air, but I view this an exact replica of Nexus with less members. And if I'm a betting man in the end, they will be destroyed by Ryback as Nexus was by Cena. Just no creativity or thought anymore.
> 
> Edit: The day the creative team gives a flying fuck again is probably the day Cena turns heel. Then it is a whole new ball game.


pretty much. I am hoping they don't get fed to Ryback, but I expect it. Hell I even think once he is done with Ziggler & AJ Lee, Vince will throw Cena in there and have both top baby-faces destroy them (I wouldn't put it past him)

I don't expect Cena to turn honestly. The guy has said numerous time he would fight tooth & nail for it not to happen. He just need a character change, heel is not necessary.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

JY57 said:


> pretty much. I am hoping they don't get fed to Ryback, but I expect it. Hell I even think once he is done with Ziggler & AJ Lee, Vince will throw Cena in there and have both top baby-faces destroy them (I wouldn't put it past him)
> 
> I don't expect Cena to turn honestly. The guy has said numerous time he would fight tooth & nail for it not to happen. He just need a character change, heel is not necessary.


You're probably right. I'm a Cena fan, but it does get old seeing him win, seeing him dominate all the damn time. That's one reason the heel turn would be so refreshing, lets just ignore the gimmick change for a second that would come with being a heel, but it also means he would lose more. Of course when he is heel everyone on these forums would be all over his nuts and want him to win, but yeah. If I see Cena paired up with Ryback I will probably just read results like you do now, I couldn't bear it. And I don't care if Cena fights it WWE will do what they want. If that means no heel turn so be it, but if they ever have those plans you better believe Cena better go along with it without crying about it, if not how can one not question his professionalism?


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

You guys can curse me out but.....



*THOSE KISSES ARE FUCKING NASTY*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Kenzhaze said:


> You guys can curse me out but.....
> 
> 
> 
> *THOSE KISSES ARE FUCKING NASTY*


Why would we curse you out? I think it's consensus that it was a nasty awkward kiss.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I think this storyline is rubbish but I like watching AJ come out and act all slutty.


----------



## The Beer Eagle (Nov 28, 2012)

Kenzhaze said:


> You guys can curse me out but.....
> 
> 
> 
> *THOSE KISSES ARE FUCKING NASTY*


Those kisses were so weird. 

Looked like Cena blew the spot to me.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I would like to point out something remember when Cena kissed Eve backstage that kiss was hot and I think Cena clearly enjoyed it where as the kiss he had with AJ looked very awkward. Im thinking Cena has a thing for Eve and doesnt have the same feeling for AJ wow. And something else when AJ was kissing CM Punk and Daniel Bryan there was alot more chemistry there than this thing with Cena. I really want this AJ/Cena thing to stop as its just all awkward


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I would like to point out something remember when Cena kissed Eve backstage that kiss was hot and I think Cena clearly enjoyed it where as the kiss he had with AJ looked very awkward. Im thinking Cena has a thing for Eve and doesnt have the same feeling for AJ wow. And something else when AJ was kissing CM Punk and Daniel Bryan there was alot more chemistry there than this thing with Cena. I really want this AJ/Cena thing to stop as its just all awkward



Agreed.. He's looks 40 while she looks 16...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> I think this storyline is rubbish but I like watching AJ come out and act all slutty.


I don't think "acting slutty" is quite the right way to put it. AJ's character perceives any supportive action - friendly or brotherly or non-sexual - as a sign of romantic interest. So, while at the start of the story, John was just trying to be a good guy. . . now AJ's throwing her face at him at every opportunity.

Sort of like when Punk was trying to help her, and she went all crazypants girlfriend.

I wouldn't mind all this. It's an interesting characterization. I just want to know what the root cause of it is. We haven't investigated that at all. And we don't actually know how John feels about all this, yet.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I don't think "acting slutty" is quite the right way to put it. AJ's character perceives any supportive action - friendly or brotherly or non-sexual - as a sign of romantic interest. So, while at the start of the story, John was just trying to be a good guy. . . now AJ's throwing her face at him at every opportunity.
> 
> Sort of like when Punk was trying to help her, and she went all crazypants girlfriend.
> 
> I wouldn't mind all this. It's an interesting characterization. I just want to know what the root cause of it is. We haven't investigated that at all. And we don't actually know how John feels about all this, yet.


Uhh...Yeah...Sure....You forgot to mention that AJ's butt looks delicious....


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZUu8ucYvJA

^^^ Found the clip where AJ kisses both CM Punk and Daniel Bryan you can so see the chemistry


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Ya Cena is super uncomfortable or something which is weird, maybe its the age difference or something. But maybe it is just the way they want to book him too. After those tweets by him maybe he will be booked to just viewing AJ as more of a friend and not comfortable with a relationship. His sights are set on Dolph and then whatever else comes after that not to pursue a relationship with AJ.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> Uhh...Yeah...Sure....You forgot to mention that AJ's butt looks delicious....


I hadn't noticed. I was distracted by John's luscious & spankable butt. #riseabovejorts


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cena looking like a pedobear, this is pAJ TV, right? :troll


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena clearly cant kiss girls no wonder his marriage failed


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

_*This*_ is why Punk can look like a Waffle House cook and still touch on every lady in the locker room:


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm still waiting for Cena to respond to the many twitter questions on why he sucks at kissing.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Asenath said:


> _*This*_ is why Punk can look like a Waffle House cook and still touch on every lady in the locker room:


CM Punk is a pimp hes had alot of women from the indys and in WWE. And when he was kissing AJ the chemistry was so strong between them hes so banged her. Cena needs to take notes from CM Punk on how to kiss a girl


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Asenath said:


> _*This*_ is why Punk can look like a Waffle House cook and still touch on every lady in the locker room:


Punk objectification at its finest.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cena kissing Eve, seems like he is more into that


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Still not as natural as this tender moment:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Asenath said:


> _*This*_ is why Punk can look like a Waffle House cook and still touch on every lady in the locker room:


That's my first time seeing that. There really is a noticeable difference. Besides the fact that the AJ/Cena kiss looked like Cena was 15 years old with braces and never even touched a girl before, it was awkward and weird and was like brother and sister or something.

Not this one. Just by looking at it, you can tell AJ liked the kiss with Punk. She was about to carried away there for a second.

What a pimp.

unk2


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Funny thing is in outside interviews, AJ Lee has admitted that the best kisser, she has smooched all over, has been Kane (pretty sure she will still feel this way after Cena). That guy must really have some great magic in him, Cena should learn a thing or two from him


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

^ That definitely doesn't surprise me. :cool2



moonmop said:


> Besides the fact that the AJ/Cena kiss looked like Cena was 15 years old with braces and never even touched a girl before, it was awkward and weird and *was like brother and sister* or something.


This. That's exactly what it looked like to me when they had that first segment and he hugged her (which also reminded me of that comment he said about taking AJ on a date to Chuck E. Cheese).


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, that Punk/AJ kiss.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Damn, that Punk/AJ kiss.


Best gif ever :lmao
And it was longer than that.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I don't think "acting slutty" is quite the right way to put it. AJ's character perceives any supportive action - friendly or brotherly or non-sexual - as a sign of romantic interest. So, while at the start of the story, John was just trying to be a good guy. . . now AJ's throwing her face at him at every opportunity.
> 
> Sort of like when Punk was trying to help her, and she went all crazypants girlfriend.
> 
> I wouldn't mind all this. It's an interesting characterization. I just want to know what the root cause of it is. We haven't investigated that at all. And we don't actually know how John feels about all this, yet.


The problem is is that this was already done with Kane, Punk and Bryan and done a whole lot better for the most part. This storyline is a complete mess from a logical standpoint and because AJ has already been involved in a storyline like this and has kissed 3 other guys this year alone it is definitely making her look promiscuous to say the least. And this is coming from someone who is a fan of hers.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Crusade said:


> The problem is is that this was already done with Kane, Punk and Bryan and done a whole lot better for the most part. This storyline is a complete mess from a logical standpoint and because AJ has already been involved in a storyline like this and has kissed 3 other guys this year alone it is definitely making her look promiscuous to say the least. And this is coming from someone who is a fan of hers.


ICA, and that's the main reason I don't like it. It's like it comes off as if she just likes going from one wrestler to the next.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Funny thing is in outside interviews, AJ Lee has admitted that the best kisser, she has smooched all over, has been Kane (pretty sure she will still feel this way after Cena). That guy must really have some great magic in him, Cena should learn a thing or two from him


No Suprise.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

JY57 said:


> Funny thing is in outside interviews, AJ Lee has admitted that the best kisser, she has smooched all over, has been Kane (pretty sure she will still feel this way after Cena). That guy must really have some great magic in him, Cena should learn a thing or two from him


No way AJ has said in interviews Kane is the best kisser  what a pimp :kane I guess he must be considering hes had the most storylines with the divas. I really thought she would of said CM Punk as that kiss in the video clip I posted you could so tell they enjoyed that kiss and the chemistry was there


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Best gif ever :lmao
> And it was longer than that.


Where is your gif actually from? :lmao


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Does nobody find it creepy that AJ looks like she's 12? And why does she skip like a little girl when she goes down the ramp?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

It's supposed to be cute and sassy I guess? I don't know.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Asenath said:


> _*This*_ is why Punk can look like a Waffle House cook and still touch on every lady in the locker room:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

There should of been tongues in that CM Punk/AJ kiss


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I think the funniest observation I've made since this thread has been made is since AJ has become one of if not the most hated talent in WWE by people on this forum KKfan now actually likes her :lol

I guess I shouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Crusade said:


> I think the funniest observation I've made since this thread has been made is since AJ has become one of if not the most hated talent in WWE by people on this forum KKfan now actually likes her :lol
> 
> I guess I shouldn't be too surprised.



Coincidentally, as AJ has become more hated here, her popularity and overness has risen amongst the WWE Universe, kinda like Kelly Kelly as well. I mean Kelly was absolutely hated here, yet she continued to get big pops regardless. Forget Canada, this place is "bizarro world".


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

gl83 said:


> Coincidentally, as AJ has become more hated here, her popularity and overness has risen amongst the WWE Universe, kinda like Kelly Kelly as well. I mean Kelly was absolutely hated here, yet she continued to get big pops regardless. Forget Canada, this place is "bizarro world".


I personally am indifferent to AJ and don't care about her one way or the other. She doesn't bother me, and she doesn't excite me. But you ABSOLUTELY nailed it.

IWC hates her but what most of the IWC does not realize is we are all a very small minority in most of our opinions. You would be denying reality if you didn't admit AJ gets as good a pop for a diva since Trish or Lita. Much better than any other diva in the last 5 or 6 years including Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Im no fan of AJ I am just sharing my views as this is a forum

I will always be a Kelly Kelly fan even though shes left the company


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

moonmop said:


> I personally am indifferent to AJ and don't care about her one way or the other. She doesn't bother me, and she doesn't excite me. But you ABSOLUTELY nailed it.
> 
> IWC hates her but what most of the IWC does not realize is we are all a very small minority in most of our opinions. You would be denying reality if you didn't admit AJ gets as good a pop for a diva since Trish or Lita. Much better than any other diva in the last 5 or 6 years including Kelly Kelly.


I feel sort of the same way towards AJ. I think she's a good looking woman that's full of energy, but I also think she needs to take acting classes. I don't like the role her character has been playing since the whole Bryan/Punk/Kane business, but I don't hate her.

Also yeah the IWC is a minority, but at least the minority is recognized enough for the characters on the show to take jabs at it.
eppers


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Is funny how people mocked KKfan, but now we have a bunch of them, the AJfan's.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> Is funny how people mocked KKfan, but now we have a bunch of them, the AJfan's.


At least AJ is good in-ring though.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This Cena/AJ thing looks stupid now considering Cena is dating Nikki Bella from that photo being in the other thread


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This Cena/AJ thing looks stupid now considering Cena is dating Nikki Bella from that photo being in the other thread


Can you ever distinguish between real life and kayfabe? :lol fpalm


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This Cena/AJ thing looks stupid now considering Cena is dating Nikki Bella from that photo being in the other thread


It's stupid regardless of who Cena's with IRL.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Lord Stark said:


> At least AJ is good in-ring though.


I knew someone would reply with this, but yes dude I'm sure shes better than KK, but it doesn't matter even if she had Dynamite Kid in ring skill.. she doesn't wrestle anymore.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

so what happen to this storyline now? since Cena dating one of bella twins...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> so what happen to this storyline now? since Cena dating one of bella twins...


continues if Vince wants to. There has been tons & tons of romantic story-lines that involve married people/people who are dating/engaged people. Whatever happens outside the ring doesn't matter.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

internet fans bored of it already and with cena dating Nikki, they aren't buying it...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

There just is no point to this AJ/Cena everyone who uses the internet will know Cena is dating Nikki Bella and wont even buy the whole AJ/Cena relationship. Vince needs to axe this love angle and just let Cena feud with Dolph one on one


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> There just is no point to this AJ/Cena everyone who uses the internet will know Cena is dating Nikki Bella and wont even buy the whole AJ/Cena relationship. Vince needs to axe this love angle and just let Cena feud with Dolph one on one


and Kane was married to Lita on-screen while being married in real life. So what? The angle is trash, but to say it should end because of real life relationships is stupid. Cena could have said no to this (like Owen did with the Debra/Jarret angle they wanted to do; in which they gave him something else) and would have been given something else (top face of company could have easily given new feud without this nonsense)


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The poll on WWE.com just made me burst out laughing, asking if AJ and Cena will kiss again RAW. The "yes" option is "Yes, the chemistry between Cena and AJ is too strong".

That just got a laugh out of me. It's like asking "Will Giant Gonzales versus The Great Khali be the Match of the Year?" with the yes option being "Yes, their technical prowess is simply too great".


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

That is laughable WWE need to stop this AJ/Cena thing everyone knows Cena is dating Nikki Bella


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> That is laughable WWE need to stop this AJ/Cena thing everyone knows Cena is dating Nikki Bella


It doesn't even matter that he's dating Nikki Bella (probably), even if he was the most single man in the world with zero attachments to anyone outside of the company, it wouldn't work as a romance. Every single time they share the screen, they are like two complete strangers to each other.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Fun game* : In all these Ziggler promos from this feud, just replace Aj name by Nikki Bella or imagine he's talking to Nikki Bella.

1. Ziggler to Aj. I met a lot of girls like you, you're pathetic, you're just trash! (_At this time i was wondering why ziggler was so brutal.._)

2 Ziggler to Cena. When you kiss AJ... you know she was thinking about me the entire time!! ( _well i guess she's comparing at least!_)


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

Ithil said:


> The poll on WWE.com just made me burst out laughing, asking if AJ and Cena will kiss again RAW. The "yes" option is "Yes, the chemistry between Cena and AJ is too strong".


Lawd. :lol It is truly laughable, they just really need to stop already.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Raw is tonight will Cena just admit hes dating Nikki Bella since those photos have been put online. AJ could go all physco on him now that would be a segment that would get high ratings


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*WWE.COM: Does Mr. McMahon regret hiring Vickie Guerrero as Managing Supervisor?*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-12-03/mr-mcmahon-vickie-guerrero-raw-managing-supervisor-26073643



> AJ Lee lasted 92 days as the General Manager of Raw before her abrupt resignation.
> 
> At this rate, Vickie Guerrero might be lucky if she lasts nearly that long as Managing Supervisor.
> 
> ...


----------

